# Alien's to attack earth in november this year?



## isro2222

NASA declared that ALIEN'S from planet gootan will reach earth by november this year.... The pictures few months ago shown huge mothership about 200 miles wide refueling around sun.... Many said may be alien's might make mercury its new home but many thinks aliens of planet gootan coming towards earth.... Last year november 3 ships landed in china and indonesia. Many have seen but goverment denied it.... Ships dissapeard but many gootans went into hiding in china and indonesia.... Now NASA says they don't know what gootans wants. Are they coming for our natural resources or they want to teach us further about science. The spaceship of gootans are around 200 miles wide and its 3 motherships. its believed there must be half milion gootans inside in each mothership.... Some says aliens from planet ZEEBA are in touch with human and they will help humans incase of war. Its believed Gootans are enemy of Zeebans. What is going on? i think its all fake.... But the UFO mothership found near sun is scary.... They seems far advanced and their mothership didn't even got burned by Sun's heat. The mother ship was invisible but when sun flares hit the mothership it was viewable.... If its real then are they coming on earth to attack us? NASA always hide about aliens but this time they the one who is saying Aliens indeed headed towards earth.... If its real then thats scary.... By the way i myself seen UFO in india and it was telecast live. Thousands of indians and media were present.... And also a india scientist took a video of a alien in space shoot who pass by them near himalayas. By the way indian scientists told they will show something they building.... i think they will tell about UFO's. Infact on net everywhere its written that world's goverment would tell in august to everyone that get ready for war.... i wish its all fake. it reminds me of tom cruise movie.... 
They're Here!!! | The Paranormal: Exploring the Unexplained | eons.com


----------



## yyetttt

Is this a joke?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

What non sense what a load of crap jezzz


----------



## isro2222

Its not a joke. Please search it on google.... Its everywhere. Even on youtube the video of mothership posted.... But i wish its all fake.... But its the NASA itself declared it and that's what worrying me....


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Holy God! Not from the Planet *Gootan*! Of the millions of planets out there, why Gootan?? 

We're Doomed!!

We've got only a few months left now

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## yyetttt

DRaisinHerald said:


> Holy God! Not from the Planet *Gootan*! Of the millions of planets out there, why Gootan??
> 
> We're Doomed!!
> 
> We've got only a few months left now


 
No bro, the Gootanese have mastered light speed.. Now we have only a few days! Be ready!


----------



## SHAMK9

i hope they dont look like lady gaga

Reactions: Like Like:
20


----------



## isro2222

i myself never heard of planet gootan until i found out that planet gootan does exist.... First NASA thought it must be from planet Zeeba but now they are sure its from planet Gootan.... Its believed both Planet gootan and zeeba has aliens and both are enemy of each other.... There are reports that zeebans helping humans to fight against gootans. Infact many american goverment documents shown that gootans killing zeebans and shooting up their spaceships. Its believed gootans are blue color aliens and zeebans are mix of gray to green.... I wish its all fake but UFO do exist because i seen one of them my self along with thousands of indians....


----------



## blackops

Lol blue colour n grey and green colour are there red aliens and also black ones


----------



## isro2222

I read that mothership around 200 miles wide does not have speed of light but its way faster than any spacecraft we had.... Its believed that small UFO's that are attached to mothership has speed of light....


----------



## yyetttt

There are thousands of planes taking off every day... And there are alot of planes landing at Pakistan everyday... Alot of plane crashes have happened.. Do we blame it on aliens?


----------



## blackops

No that plane did not crash due to a UFO


----------



## Cloakedvessel

No worries, we'll just upload a computer virus into their mothership.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZABASHO

oh if its on youtube it must be true. But nothing to worry about people, we already have proof that we will emerge victorious and kick some serious a$$. If you don't believe me, go watch The Avengers! totally worth it.


----------



## TOPGUN

It will be indpendence day all over again lolz  see u in a theather near you

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yyetttt

Cloakedvessel said:


> No worries, we'll just upload a computer virus into their mothership.


 
No bro the Gootanese are too advanced, they don't use computers... The computers are ther brains

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

jellodragon said:


> No bro the Gootanese are too advanced, they don't use computers... The computers are ther brains


In a sense, the brain is a computer. Which would explain how a lot of people are infected with malware...


----------



## RazPaK

Just like in the movies, America will take care of it.


So we Pakistanis can just sit back, relax and drink a soda.

In fact, that's brilliant. If there were aliens, war-mongering Americans would have something to occupy themselves with.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Wright

RazPaK said:


> Just like in the movies, America will take care of it.
> 
> 
> So we Pakistanis can just sit back, relax and drink a soda.
> 
> In fact, that's brilliant. If there were aliens, war-mongering Americans would have something to occupy themselves with.




It must be hard to hate a nation so much but not be able to do anything. I can imagine the Arabs feel the same way about Israel.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

Wright said:


> It must be hard to hate a nation so much but not be able to do anything. I can imagine the Arabs feel the same way about Israel.



No hate. 

Just a suggestion.


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

They're Here!!!
ALIEN SPACESHIP DIVES INTO SCOTTISH SEA

*November 22, 2011 by Frank Lake 
*
FORT WILLIAM, SCOTLAND  An alien spaceship flew into the Angus Sea off Scotland yesterday
It appears the aliens from Gootan are beginning their attack on Earth. Experts at the U.N. Panel on Extraterrestrials have confirmed that the alien spaceship seen diving into the Angus Sea is from Planet Gootan.

We studied the satellite images carefully overnight and evaluated the trajectory of the dive with the spaceships we have been monitoring, said Dr. Banesh Bannerjee of the U.N. Panel. It is definitely a Gootan ship.

Bannerjee was quick to add that this ship is much smaller than the three ships set to attack Earth in just under a week. He was not sure why this ship dove into the Angus Sea, but he felt that it was some kind of reconnaissance ship.

Scottish officials have asked the U.N. to send peacekeepers to Scotland in case aliens emerge from the sea.

Many eyewitnesses who contacted the coastguard at around 1am (local time) reporting the ship diving into waters off the Usan area of Montrose.

Since the dive last night, there has been no trace of the ship.

On Thursday, Tayside Police renewed their appeal after an extensive search by coastguard, the RNLI and a helicopter from RAF Kinloss found nothing.

Inspector Sean McNally said: As it stands just now, the incident is the hands of the United Nations. We are urging Scottish citizens to remain calm. We are prepared to deal with these aliens, and will do so in a calm, professional manner.

We remain concerned, but confident that the world community will take action to deal with the Gootans.

The Usan area is popular with walkers and the Scottish government is appealing to all who may have seen the spaceship to alert the authorities. The more data we can get, the better, said McNally.

*This is just fictional stories...It's astonishing to see people believing such ridiculous stories...Whatever.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BATMAN

Wright said:


> It must be hard to hate a nation so much but not be able to do anything. I can imagine the Arabs feel the same way about Israel.



Nothing to be proud off, either.


----------



## yyetttt

RazPaK said:


> Just like in the movies, America will take care of it.
> 
> 
> So we Pakistanis can just sit back, relax and drink a soda.
> 
> In fact, that's brilliant. If there were aliens, war-mongering Americans would have something to occupy themselves with.


 
Better watch what you say dear... You're in America

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PteX

jellodragon said:


> Better watch what you say dear... You're in America


Yeah but that does not make a person an American.


----------



## perplexed

is this for real ? how fcuked up can the world get from here is a $100 question now

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BLACKEAGLE

Wright said:


> It must be hard to hate a nation so much but not be able to do anything. I can imagine the Arabs feel the same way about Israel.



First of all, welcome to Arab mudslinging forum.
Second of all what the hell have Arabs to do with this topic? I thought this thread would be safe but again I was wrong...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ulysses

dont worry, i think it will only take 5 air craft carrier battle groups to take these aliens

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## yyetttt

Flying Air Craft Carriers


----------



## DRaisinHerald

PteX said:


> Yeah but that does not make a person an American.



He's mocking the US while chilling in NY...he sure doesn't want the FBI running after him 



BLACKEAGLE said:


>



Oh, Me likey  Did Sohail, by any chance, tell you where he gets all those cool emoticons from?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## yyetttt

PteX said:


> Yeah but that does not make a person an American.


 
When did I say it did?


----------



## perplexed

seriously guys can u just cool it off... such a funny thread and yet u ppl can't get enough of arab-us stuff !!

Destroying the entire fun of it


----------



## H.A.W.K

They just want to distract us from december 21st..Thats all.



isro2222 said:


> By the way did pakistan plane crash related to gootans? May be or may be not but do read this.... Here is the biggest proof
> ALIENS SPACESHIP CIRCLES PASSENGER PLANE | Weekly World News



Lol you are nuts ..


----------



## A1Kaid

Wright said:


> It must be hard to hate a nation so much but not be able to do anything. I can imagine the Arabs feel the same way about Israel.



Pakistan is a nuclear power and certainly can do something, this is why the Pentagon and White Houses thinks twice before invading or outright attacking.

As far as Canada goes, Pakistan can certainly deal with your nation, so you shouldn't be talking, besides everyone knows Canada is an American satellite/vassal state. 

Best to get back on topic.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mosamania

Sadly this thread is no different than many many threads in this forum.


----------



## JanjaWeed

wow.. i hope it's true! Like this star trek, time travel kinda stuff!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DF-41 ICBM

dont worry guys, the shupa powah india will save us all from these bad aliens by using the mighty agni-v.

the aliens wont know what hit em, just at the sight of agni-v, the high tech aliens will run away scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RazPaK

jellodragon said:


> Better watch what you say dear... You're in America



So what?

I can support America without supporting the wars. My gasoline aint payin for itself.



Less American soldiers killed by IED's is a bad thing?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

i cant believe this that Russia declared its already prepared to war. PUTIN said russia the only country which is ready while america, india, china and brazil getting ready. What is going on?.... Read here 
Afro-Squad Online Men's Magazine » Blog Archive » RUSSIA BUILDS ALIEN DEFENSE SYSTEM

Look at the size of gootan cloaked mothership.... Even mercury looks smaller.... Its parked near mercury and its believed it would reach earth by november. Please note this that gootans 3 attack spaceships already landed on earth.... While 3 motherships will reach earth by november. Click here to see the picture taken by NASA
http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17gfjyfsz1cawjpg/original.jpg


----------



## Holmes

Aliens!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZABASHO

so if aliens attack Earth and attack Pakistan, will Pakistan threaten them by saying we will nuke India???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

ZABASHO said:


> so if aliens attack Earth and attack Pakistan, will Pakistan threaten them by saying we will nuke India???



To put it simply, yes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

Zeeban spaceship destroyed gootan spaceship who wanted to launch an attack on america utah.... Zeeban is human protectors. I hope humans dont do anything stupid by attacking zeebans. By the way the biggest difference between zeeban and gootan spaceship is zeeban spaceship always displays lights in circle and triangles. And its all looks calming and beautiful.... Zeebans assuring humans that they here to protect them....
UFO OVER SOUTH CAROLINA | Weekly World News BLUE UFO OVER UTAH | Weekly World News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZABASHO

RazPaK said:


> To put it simply, yes.



as expected  

cry babies LOL


----------



## Sasquatch

Didn't they predict an alien attack in 2000 ? Jokes aside however UFO's can be anything it doesn't mean it's a Alien craft, I did see a UFO( Unidentified Flying Object) silently passing then stopping and going over mountains quickly.


----------



## DF-41 ICBM

the biggest threat to the human species are a bunch of serial killers called americans.
if aliens could kill as many humans as the americans have over the last 100 years, the aliens would be doing well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DRaisinHerald

ZABASHO said:


> so if aliens attack Earth and attack Pakistan, will Pakistan threaten them by saying we will nuke India???



We will nuke you without saying it to them 

Now go troll somewhere else.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ZABASHO

DRaisinHerald said:


> We will nuke you without saying it to them



what exactly will you get outta it? ego boost? you know what they say about men who need ego boost right ?? 

and this is a troll thread so if you want to avenge yourself better nuke India asap


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Haha this is a funny conspiracy theory. Anyway I don't know the credibility of this link but I will post it anyway.

https://www.facebook.com/notes/bat-boy/white-house-denies-alien-attack/10150378710523369



> The White House *denied* today that there is an alien invasion happening &#8211; but they are looking for aliens.
> 
> The White House responded today to the reports in WWN that the alien invasion is occurring and that we are about to be attack by three giant spaceships from *Planet Gootan*.
> 
> They also responded to a petition that accused the government of covering up the alien invasion.



Here is another link for all of you to visit:

White House denies alien cover-up - Telegraph




DF-41 ICBM said:


> dont worry guys, the shupa powah india will save us all from these bad aliens by using the mighty agni-v.
> 
> the aliens wont know what hit em, just at the sight of agni-v, the high tech aliens will run away scared.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SajeevJino

We are Ready Send em Up.............


----------



## Edevelop

First it was end of the world in 2012 and now its aliens?


----------



## yyetttt

cb4 said:


> First it was end of the world in 2012 and now its aliens?


 
It isn't December 2012 and it isn't November 2012 as they predict... Btw there is a UFO by the Sun search it up.


----------



## Edevelop

jellodragon said:


> It isn't December 2012 and it isn't November 2012 as they predict... Btw there is a UFO by the Sun search it up.



Well we can't have destruction happening in the last days.
Everything should have started slowly, starting from January...


----------



## yyetttt

cb4 said:


> Well we can't have destruction happening in the last days.
> Everything should have started slowly, starting from January...


 
Have you been watching too much TV? Destruction can happen any time... Btw as we move on into 2012 why are we seeing more UFO's and such?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Why would aliens invade us if they want resources?

There's more resources in the asteroid belt than in all of Earth.

If they were powerful enough to straight up need the whole Earth, they don't need to invade, they'll just blast us.

If they wanted a place to live, and don't want us interfering, no need to invade either, just bomb us with asteroids.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Fazlu

I'm really not sure if the poster expects us to take him seriously.


----------



## faizahmad

It Reminds me of a Hollywood Movie-- Independence Day ..


----------



## Patriot

Everyone should buy essential food supplies now.The Alien Invasion will be devastating.You should start building some bunkers in your homes.I think Aliens will arrive on 7th of November.

Reactions: Like Like:

1


----------



## RazPaK

How about taliban vs aliens?


Just tell them the aliens are not Muslims.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## SamranAli

whats the wikipedia link to gootan. I did search but didnt find gootan there,


----------



## RazPaK

RazPaK said:


> How about taliban vs aliens?
> 
> 
> Just tell them the aliens are not Muslims.






Rpg vs alien mothership.



I'd give it to the rpg.


----------



## H1ndustaN1

isro2222 said:


> Its not a joke. Please search it on google.... Its everywhere. Even on youtube the video of mothership posted.... But i wish its all fake.... But its the NASA itself declared it and that's what worrying me....



Really, looking at the way we keep taking turns to test nuclear warheads and ICBMs, there is no need for worry. For once we can unite and fight off the common foe!  Russians, Americans, Chinese, Israeli, Indians, Pakistanis, and whoever else has nukes, point those in the right direction and take out the first mothership. Even Lord Megatron would think twice before coming back

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## yyetttt

H1ndustaN1 said:


> Really, looking at the way we keep taking turns to test nuclear warheads and ICBMs, there is no need for worry. For once we can unite and fight off the common foe!  Russians, Americans, Chinese, Israeli, Indians, Pakistanis, and whoever else has nukes, point those in the right direction and take out the first mothership. Even Lord Megatron would think twice before coming back


 
Wecome to defence.pk! Great post!


----------



## Aqua

isro2222 said:


> i cant believe this that Russia declared its already prepared to war. PUTIN said russia the only country which is ready while america, india, china and brazil getting ready. What is going on?.... Read here
> Afro-Squad Online Men's Magazine » Blog Archive » RUSSIA BUILDS ALIEN DEFENSE SYSTEM
> 
> Look at the size of gootan cloaked mothership.... Even mercury looks smaller.... Its parked near mercury and its believed it would reach earth by november. Please note this that gootans 3 attack spaceships already landed on earth.... While 3 motherships will reach earth by november. Click here to see the picture taken by NASA
> http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/17gfjyfsz1cawjpg/original.jpg


 

The article date is Sept 2011, and claimed Nov 2011 date so its already over.

So stop spreading rumours.


----------



## H1ndustaN1

Aqua said:


> The article date is Sept 2011, and claimed Nov 2011 date so its already over.
> 
> So stop spreading rumours.



They are hiding out on the dark side of the moon mate. Ever wondered why we haven't been back up there yet?


----------



## COLDHEARTED AVIATOR



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

H1ndustaN1 said:


> Really, looking at the way we keep taking turns to test nuclear warheads and ICBMs, there is no need for worry. For once we can unite and fight off the common foe!  Russians, Americans, Chinese, Israeli, Indians, Pakistanis, and whoever else has nukes, point those in the right direction and take out the first mothership. Even Lord Megatron would think twice before coming back



There's 3 possibilities:

1.) The aliens are desperate people in a low v ship that needs refueling. In that case they're gonna bomb Earth with asteroids and there's nothing we can do about it.

2.) The aliens are malicious conquerors that came in a high v ship. That means their ships would be able to protect against interstellar dust, which at 0.3c hits like a mountain. that means either a force field, or active laser defense. Both would devastate any human weapons.

3.) The aliens are robots that came in a low v ship. If robots can pilot an interstellar ship, we're soooo doomed its not even funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## blackops

RazPaK said:


> Just like in the movies, America will take care of it.
> 
> 
> So we Pakistanis can just sit back, relax and drink a soda.
> 
> In fact, that's brilliant. If there were aliens, war-mongering Americans would have something to occupy themselves with.


You are one heck of a person hate America so much then why are you still living there


----------



## Amolthebest

DF-41 ICBM said:


> dont worry guys, the shupa powah india will save us all from these bad aliens by using the mighty agni-v.
> 
> the aliens wont know what hit em, just at the sight of agni-v, the high tech aliens will run away scared.



Why dont Chinese offered them jobs in 50 cent army? Aliens will beg for their life and give their planet to CCP to spare them

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## hunter_hunted

Oh hell ya now we are talking , where the hell are cowboys .


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

wao what a thread ..............


----------



## Safriz

and i have a "father ship".
as long as the alien chicks are hot...i am ok with an invasion....
hope gootan women are less complicated than earth women....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

See in such desperate situation when earth is getting destroyed we are still fighting in this thread Arab vs Israel, India Vs China, India Vs Pakistan.

I think we should unite and fight together or we are doomed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ILLUMINATO

At least whole earth would be united for common cause in that case or it would be divide n rule.
I think it would take us 150-200 years more to catch up with their tech.to properly defend earth !!First attack would be on our space assets. 
Let the intergallactic war begin!!


----------



## zip

Human imagination has become reality in most of the cases ..let us assume that aliens exists and they have ambition to destroy us .. If they find us than certainly they are technologically more advanced than us ..but it will take a long time before they can channel their might to invade ..finding lives in mars is one thing and deploying our force in mars is altogether a different thing ..


----------



## Safriz

like somebody said..
"how can the earth end in 2012?, i have cheese in my fridge with expiry date 2014"

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## ILLUMINATO

Safriz said:


> like somebody said..
> "how can the earth end in 2012?, i have cheese in my fridge with expiry date 2014"


I think your biological expiry date too is well beyond 2050 but you never know.


----------



## MUHARIB

About time somebody invaded this retarded planet.


----------



## anonymus

zip said:


> Human imagination has become reality in most of the cases ..let us assume that aliens exists and they have ambition to destroy us .. If they find us than certainly they are technologically more advanced than us ..but it will take a long time before they can channel their might to invade ..finding lives in mars is one thing and deploying our force in mars is altogether a different thing ..




Even if a spacecraft if travelling at speed 10% that of light,even a single speck of dust would hit that spacecraft with the energy of a nuclear bomb....

Even if there are aliens we have not seen them because long distance space travel is very dangerous.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

ILLUMINATO said:


> I think your biological expiry date too is well beyond 2050 but you never know.


 
but no expiry date is stamped on me..
but somebody stamped an expiry date on the cheese.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Awesome

Who came up with Planet Gootan and Zeeba?


----------



## ILLUMINATO

Safriz said:


> but no expiry date is stamped on me..
> but somebody stamped an expiry date on the cheese.....


Your life insurance company did!


----------



## MUHARIB

anonymus said:


> Even if a spacecraft if travelling at speed 10% that of light,even a single speck of dust would hit that spacecraft with the energy of a nuclear bomb....
> 
> *Even if there are aliens we have not seen them because long distance space travel is very dangerous*.



Aliens obviously exist...we are not even the size of an atom compared to other bodies in the universe. There will obviously be other life ..might be bigger than us or smaller than us. And if the aliens have figured out to travel at the speed of light i am sure they ll have the tech to make the voyage a safe one too.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

looks like a sequel to independence day 


they r back 

how did they know they are from gootan


----------



## Son of Mountains

i wish i would see that alien closely


----------



## Safriz

SamranAli said:


> whats the wikipedia link to gootan. I did search but didnt find gootan there,


 
its a top secret planet...
only OP knows about it..
i wonder if the OP is an alien fro planet gootan trying to warn.us earthlings via this forum...
hmmmmm


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

zip said:


> Human imagination has become reality in most of the cases ..let us assume that aliens exists and they have ambition to destroy us .. If they find us than certainly they are technologically more advanced than us ..but it will take a long time before they can channel their might to invade ..finding lives in mars is one thing and deploying our force in mars is altogether a different thing ..



they don't need to invade. they can bomb us with asteroids on the order of tens of km across. we're talking outer space here. if aliens could come here, they'll probably have a supercomputer. with a supercomputer, they can calculate trajectories for an asteroid 100 km across with a rocket strapped to it and the earth, and we can neither move the earth how we want it to, nor can we move an asteroid 100 km across.

they get 20 asteroids 100 km across and toss them at earth with even low tech rockets. they fill the rockets with refined hydrocarbons off Titan. game over. or they can refine asteroids into a block of metal and launch it at us with a railgun (if they could come here, they can make a railgun). there is absolutely nothing we can do about it if aliens come.

The best way of dealing with an alien invasion is to bow down to our new overlords and hope that they don't want Earth to live on. If they want us to send tributes to participate in an annual fight to the death or to hunt us for fun, we can negotiate something.


----------



## RazPaK

FairAndUnbiased said:


> they don't need to invade. they can bomb us with asteroids on the order of tens of km across. we're talking outer space here. if aliens could come here, they'll probably have a supercomputer. with a supercomputer, they can calculate trajectories for an asteroid 100 km across with a rocket strapped to it and the earth, and we can neither move the earth how we want it to, nor can we move an asteroid 100 km across.
> 
> they get 20 asteroids 100 km across and toss them at earth with even low tech rockets. they fill the rockets with refined hydrocarbons off Titan. game over. or they can refine asteroids into a block of metal and launch it at us with a railgun (if they could come here, they can make a railgun). there is absolutely nothing we can do about it if aliens come.
> 
> The best way of dealing with an alien invasion is to bow down to our new overlords and hope that they don't want Earth to live on. If they want us to send tributes to participate in an annual fight to the death or to hunt us for fun, we can negotiate something.



Haha, maybe countries should work towards their space program, rather than waste money on wars at home. We should have a first strike capability on any alien threat. Find them before they find us.

Show them who is the boss of the galaxy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DV RULES

Do earth need Alien's attack having US and Arabs? They doing their job better than Aliens.


----------



## Safriz

DV RULES said:


> Do earth need Alien's attack having US and Arabs? They doing their job better than Aliens.


 
exactly.
if megatron can be revived back from the ocean...
who knows if OBL had risen from the ocean floor......and joined planet zakoota.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Patriot

Any update on the invasion OP?


----------



## Developereo

Listen up, people.

I just got off the phone with the Gootan Commander. (I, er, know him from school.) He/She/It has agreed to call off the invasion if we pay them ... one JILLION dollars.

Luckily, there's a bank in Nigeria (I know the manager) that will collect the funds.

I urge you all to send your contributions to this bank account: 707-4LM0R0N5

Don't wait.
Save the Earth!
Send me (er, the bank) the money NOW!

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Safriz

good..
now please close the thread somebody


----------



## IndianArmy

Aliens!!!!!!! ? No one can kill us but us!!!! Bring it oon Aliens !!!! Lets see who kills us first...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Don777

Cloakedvessel said:


> No worries, we'll just upload a computer virus into their mothership.


If they attack us, we will send Politicaians to there planet. Once they reach there, no one in this Universe will dare to attack, it will be a perfect revange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Developereo said:


> Listen up, people.
> 
> I just got off the phone with the Gootan Commander. (I, er, know him from school.) He/She/It has agreed to call off the invasion if we pay them ... one JILLION dollars.
> 
> Luckily, there's a bank in Nigeria (I know the manager) that will collect the funds.
> 
> I urge you all to send your contributions to this bank account: 707-4LM0R0N5
> 
> Don't wait.
> Save the Earth!
> Send me (er, the bank) the money NOW!


Sir, Do you accept payments via PayPal?



IndianArmy said:


> Aliens!!!!!!! ? No one can kill us but us!!!! Bring it oon Aliens !!!! Lets see who kills us first...


 Build your bunkers - The Gootan Army will be here soon.


----------



## harpoon

If the attack is led by Darth Vader, I may join him and become part of the empire and crush the rebel scums.


----------



## Icarus

The 'WTF' quotient on this forum just crossed all anticipated thresholds. 

Meanwhile, here's a picture of a sample of the Gootanese' favourite pass time, stacking farm animals.


----------



## IndianArmy

Patriot said:


> Build your bunkers - The Gootan Army will be here soon.



Bunkers are ready, be it Gootans or Orangutans.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

IndianArmy said:


> Bunkers are ready, be it Gootans or Orangutans.



Could there be an alliance between the two?????????
My God, we're doomed!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

Distance of radio signals emitted from Earth in the last 200 years as seen on a galactic scale. 

The chances of us winning over some galactic civilization are less than slim.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

Icarus said:


> Could there be an alliance between the two?????????
> My God, we're doomed!



I suspect , I just got an Inside information that an Orangutan has climbed a tree top with its tail pointing the sky, high radio frequency has been measured in that area. The area has been cordoned leaving just the Monkey and Tree. 

*Man I new I could be an Author someday.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

IndianArmy said:


> Bunkers are ready, be it Gootans or Orangutans.


They might have bunker busting lasers.Let's hope our leaders form strong strategic alliance with Gootan Armed Forces.It would be much better to join Alien Forces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Audio said:


> Distance of radio signals emitted from Earth in the last 200 years as seen on a galactic scale.
> 
> The chances of us winning over some galactic civilization are less than slim.






Somebody call the French, we will need specialists in the art of surrendering at the first sign of trouble!






LET'S SUBSCRIBE, IT WILL PROBABLY BE THE BEST SPENT 9 EUROS IN OUR LIVES!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Patriot

Icarus said:


> Somebody call the French, we will need specialists in the art of surrendering at the first sign of trouble!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LET'S SUBSCRIBE, IT WILL PROBABLY BE THE BEST SPENT 9 EUROS IN OUR LIVES!


Sir Zootan Army have stealthy features - You can't see their soldiers - For all we know they could be roaming in various of the world right now making a list of targets.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

IndianArmy said:


> Bunkers are ready, be it Gootans or Orangutans.


 
OMG. the op did say the gootans have landed in indonesia..
are the orangutans.....gootans?
awaiting orders fron darthwader?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Icarus

IndianArmy said:


> I suspect , I just got an Inside information that an Orangutan has climbed a tree top with its tail pointing the sky, high radio frequency has been measured in that area. The area has been cordoned leaving just the Monkey and Tree.
> 
> *Man I new I could be an Author someday.*



There is definitely something fishy going on..................................they aren't supposed to have tails in the first place!
We're fu*king doomed!

This little guy is preparing a noose, IT COULD BE OUR NECK IN THERE!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

Patriot said:


> They might have bunker busting lasers.Let's hope our leaders form strong strategic alliance with Gootan Armed Forces.It would be much better to join Alien Forces.



Bunker busting Lasers??? Naaah they are out of fashion in the Alien World.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Windjammer

*
November 22, 2011 *by Frank Lake 
NASA declared that ALIEN'S from planet gootan will reach earth by *november *this year.

Damn, those Aliens must be functioning by the weather clock, they are already some six months behind schedule. !!


----------



## isro2222

U.N panel already apointed space ambassador to greet Aliens 
UN 'to appoint space ambassador to greet alien visitors' - Telegraph 
Zeeban aliens already took over sahara desert. They are preparing to launch a attack on gootans.
ALIENS TAKE OVER SAHARA DESERT | Weekly World News 
Zeeban already all over russia and in touch with Russian goverment. Many people saw Zeeban roaming in russia. They already surrownded russia to help russia from Gootan. Do you u think Putin is an idiot to declared that gootan aliens indeed going to attack and russia already prepared for it? Putin even accused america for hiding things from people because america feels its super power status in threat due to gootans being far superior.
UFO WITNESSES INTERVIEWED BY RUSSIAN TV | Weekly World News

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## IndianArmy

Icarus said:


> There is definitely something fishy going on..................................they aren't supposed to have tails in the first place!
> We're fu*king doomed!
> 
> This little guy is preparing a noose, IT COULD BE OUR NECK IN THERE!



Thats strange. Tail less Orangutans are like unmanned vehicles? So they have mastered yet another closely guarded Human technology. Added to the reason two of suspicion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Audio said:


> Distance of radio signals emitted from Earth in the last 200 years as seen on a galactic scale.
> 
> The chances of us winning over some galactic civilization are less than slim.



What would be interesting is a group of slow (0.01c or below) refugee colony ships carrying 10 million or so people, coming in from 50 lightyears away armed with near-future, technically do-able technology (optical cloaking, nuclear propulsion, railguns, genetic engineering, quantum computing, advanced structural materials, etc).

Then we have a very slim but non-zero chance of victory. It certainly wouldn't be like contact with a true interstellar civilization which would be like stone age people contacting today's people.

We might even stand a chance like Zulu vs British.


----------



## Safriz

gootan alens wont attack pakistan...
when their telescopes were pointed towards earth..looking for population centers..pakistan had loadshedding..so they couldnt see us and think nobody lives in that part if earth.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## harpoon

Safriz said:


> gootan alens wont attack pakistan...
> when their telescopes were pointed towards earth..looking for population centers..pakistan had loadshedding..so they couldnt see us and think nobody lives in that part if earth.



In that case they never ever will attack North Korea.


----------



## isro2222

Huge cylendric alien mothership near Saturn's ring. The mothership moved away towards unknown place after a week. Click here
http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o83/mikesingh_bucket/SaturnRingobject.gif 
look at the size of this mothership near sun. How the hell their mothership didn't melt.... This shows what technology they have.
http://thetruthbehindthescenes.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/prtscr-capture_37.jpg 
this is zoomed in picture of mothership which looks different then cylendric mothership. The cylendric mothership spoted near saturn's ring and planet sun while this mothership parked near planet mercury. It seems they are gathering before an attack.... i wish it was all fake but NASA the one releasing the pictures and they declared something is up by november. Click here to see zoomed in picture....
http://thetruthbehindthescenes.file...alien-spacecraft-near-the-sun.jpg?w=283&h=300


----------



## IndianArmy

Safriz said:


> gootan alens wont attack pakistan...
> when their telescopes were pointed towards earth..looking for population centers..pakistan had loadshedding..so they couldnt see us and think nobody lives in that part if earth.



I am sorry , but at night your land would have been under spotlight from space, there is a gap between India and Afghanistan and not to forget Gootanians are really curios in nature.


----------



## JanjaWeed

isro2222 said:


> Huge cylendric alien mothership near Saturn's ring. The mothership moved away towards unknown place after a week. Click here
> http://i118.photobucket.com/albums/o83/mikesingh_bucket/SaturnRingobject.gif
> look at the size of this mothership near sun. How the hell their mothership didn't melt.... This shows what technology they have.
> http://thetruthbehindthescenes.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/prtscr-capture_37.jpg
> this is zoomed in picture of mothership which looks different then cylendric mothership. The cylendric mothership spoted near saturn's ring and planet sun while this mothership parked near planet mercury. It seems they are gathering before an attack.... i wish it was all fake but NASA the one releasing the pictures and they declared something is up by november. Click here to see zoomed in picture....
> http://thetruthbehindthescenes.file...alien-spacecraft-near-the-sun.jpg?w=283&h=300



wow.. sounds like you are a sci-fi geek!! these gootans are from bhutan by any chance?


----------



## blackops

Op got owned lol man lets make this sticky and put all aliens related news over here


----------



## isro2222

Planet gootan is said to be same distance near 6 planets found.... Its 20 light years away from Earth.... 
Astronomers have discovered a habitable planet 20 light years away


----------



## Safriz

isro2222?
are you the ambassador of gootan?
do you look like yoda by any chance?


----------



## isro2222

Before when i seen UFO over india then i thought they want to abduct humans.... Specialy when thousands of indians were viewing it along with media.... We were able to see only slow moving light. They use to come near us and we all use to run away and again when we come to view they again use to come near.... Atlast i found out that they flashing lights to say we are here to protect u. Its a friendly guesture by Zeebans. By the way check real UFO near south india. School kids caught this video. Its ZEEBANS UFO flashing lights in day light. In a way saying we are here to protect u.... 
YouTube - Amazing REAL looking UFO Sightings in INDIA Jan 26 2008


----------



## Patriot

It's true guys - if it was not true then why would UN appoint Space Ambassador?

UN 'to appoint space ambassador to greet alien visitors' - Telegraph

I believe we may have a future nobel prize winner on this forum (isro2222 for discovering Gootan Civilization).


----------



## anonymus

*Breaking News:*

All space-faring nations have formed a union to rise up to the challenge of defending the planet from alien arrack from gootan.America is converting it's space shuttle into a interplanetary fighter craft and arming it with tactical nukes.Russia has proposed the scheme of mining outer space with nukes and it along with India,China,ESA and Japan is arming it's rocket nukes to be used as missiles against aliens.

There would be direct broadcast from UN headquarters in 10 minutes.


----------



## Safriz

This thread is going bonkers


----------



## hunter_hunted

Time to make PapAlieno Pizza


----------



## user1

"Among His (God's) signs is the creation of the *heavens and the earth*,and the* living creatures *that He has *scattered* through them and He has *power to gather them together *when He wills."

Quran (42:29)


----------



## Safriz

anonymus said:


> *Breaking News:*
> 
> All space-faring nations have formed a union to rise up to the challenge of defending the planet from alien arrack from gootan.America is converting it's space shuttle into a interplanetary fighter craft and arming it with tactical nukes.Russia has proposed the scheme of mining outer space with nukes and it along with India,China,ESA and Japan is arming it's rocket nukes to be used as missiles against aliens.
> 
> There would be direct broadcast from UN headquarters in 10 minutes.


 
you war monger...
the OP just testified that he had direct contact with aliens and they told him they are here to protect humans...


----------



## Icarus

anonymus said:


> *Breaking News:*
> 
> All space-faring nations have formed a union to rise up to the challenge of defending the planet from alien arrack from gootan.America is converting it's space shuttle into a interplanetary fighter craft and arming it with tactical nukes.Russia has proposed the scheme of mining outer space with nukes and it along with India,China,ESA and Japan is arming it's rocket nukes to be used as missiles against aliens.
> 
> There would be direct broadcast from UN headquarters in 10 minutes.




Man we got no quarrel with them, I'm sure Pakistan and Chinese can come to terms with the Gootanese. We'll take their space ships and manufacture them for a quarter of the cost (I hear the rate for Gutanese Qualminton to PKR is a steal). We'll also put in extra features such as stereo systems and cup holders (They haven't invented them yet) that will improve their driving, it's a drag trying to drive with two tentacles dedicated to holding cups and only 8 for driving. Then we'll apply for patents on the cup holders and earn millions in royalties on all Gootanese space ships!

I am sooooooo the future Henry Ford!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## anonymus

user1 said:


> "Among His (God's) signs is the creation of the *heavens and the earth*,and the* living creatures *that He has *scattered* through them and He has *power to gather them together *when He wills."
> 
> Quran (42:29)



You are a very bad judge of situation and people's mood.Aren't you?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

*^^*

lol


----------



## anonymus

Icarus said:


> Man we got no quarrel with them, I'm sure Pakistan and Chinese can come to terms with the Gootanese. We'll take their space ships and manufacture them for a quarter of the cost (I hear the rate for Gutanese Qualminton to PKR is a steal). We'll also put in extra features such as stereo systems and cup holders (They haven't invented them yet) that will improve their driving, it's a drag trying to drive with two tentacles dedicated to holding cups and only 8 for driving. Then we'll apply for patents on the cup holders and earn millions in royalties on all Gootanese space ships!
> 
> I am sooooooo the future Henry Ford!



Nice idea man.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## blackops

well i think so the most effective wepon against them will be water i once saw a movie and the aliens dinthad water on there planet and hence were defeated by water guns (yes the holi ones)


----------



## Safriz

anonymus said:


> You are a very bad judge of situation and people's mood.Aren't you?


 
i second that...

we are trolling gootanians before they even arrived.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roach

Oh man. This is why I love PDF


----------



## Icarus

anonymus said:


> Nice idea man.




God knows why I studied COIN, I should have just went into Alien Asset Management or studied Inter Galactic Law. Much better pay prospects on Mars, Hot Three-Eyed Chicks on Venus and the Tax policies on Mercury are the most lenient, if you can get used to the rock melting heat.



blackops said:


> well i think so the most effective wepon against them will be water i once saw a movie and the aliens dinthad water on there planet and hence were defeated by water guns (yes the holi ones)




What if they use water as fuel like in Battle Los Angeles?
Then we're fu*ked!


BTW, This thread has become my favourite on PDF!
I'm being openly racist....................but no one gives a sh1t!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

Zeebans always been protective towards humans.... a american military personal told that if you want to see a UFO then visit american nuclear storage.... UFO hover over it and some of nuclear war heads were useless after Aliens threw a white light beam towards it....
Aliens are sabotaging British and US nuclear missiles, US military pilots claim - Telegraph 
Zeebans are always against war because war brings destruction of humans. Zeebans even gave warning signs to america and russia to make peace. That time around few zeebans were on earth.... Zeebans known as most peaceful aliens and its believed they made a entirely new breed of humans by breeding human and zeebans.... The new breed will be spread on other planets light years away.... 
Aliens are sabotaging British and US nuclear missiles, US military pilots claim - Telegraph Aliens 'tried to warn US and Russia they were playing with fire during Cold War&rsquo; - Telegraph
Aliens 'tried to warn US and Russia they were playing with fire during Cold War&rsquo; - Telegraph


----------



## Audio

Icarus said:


> went into Alien Asset Management



Pimp?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JanjaWeed

Nice... at last we have a common enemy!! atleast that will help us behave better with each other in planet earth!! I can already see the signs.. on this very thread!!


----------



## Bilal587

Isn't this terminology made by zionist regime  to make people ready for some thing big and blaming so called UFO.


----------



## Skull and Bones

Where are those god damn nukes????????


----------



## IND151

what beautiful and imaginative way to waste bandwidth !


----------



## takeiteasy

what about India and China collaborating with Aliens to develop levitation technology or "alien presence in Himalayas" or something similar I read elsewhere(or this forum??)


----------



## Safriz

PDF troll army are ready to fight gootan/ zeeban .. 
look how united we are on this thread

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Dragon's Triangle sea of Japan there have been numerous reports of UFO's that dive into the sea.


----------



## Icarus

Safriz said:


> PDF troll army are ready to fight gootan/ zeeban ..
> look how united we are on this thread



Sense of Common Purpose?


----------



## Juice

SHAMK9 said:


> i hope they dont look like lady gaga



She's not so bad in normal clothes...

Awesome, I will start on a bunker, when they hit us I will send coordinates to all PDF members...from reading all our post we are the most unstoppable force in the universe!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

The question is why Gootans mothership docked near mercury and sun?.... Why NASA claimed that Mothership looked like refueling on Sun? What the hell will they do with Sun energy? Will they use it as Fuel or will they recharge it weapons? May be powerful lazor beams made by sun's hot energy? By the way i doubt gootans would nuke earth.... They coming here for earth's natural resousers.... They just want what we got and after they consume it they will move on to other planets light years away.... They wont destroy earth but might harm humans.... But humans and zeebans together seems powerful enough. Thanks to zeebans and their superior technology.... Humans do look confident (humans from goverments of world)....


----------



## isro2222

i dont think japan, russia, china, india, mexico, south korea, indonesia including most of countries are idiots.... Everyone of them claimed UFO's. Even NASA now couldnt hide it any longer.... This is japnese claim 
UFOs 2012|UFO Sightings|Alien UFO Pictures|What Are UFOs|2012 Solar Strom|Mexico UFO: UFOS Under The Sea - Dragon Triangle


----------



## Safriz

OP you dont know when to stop..
do you?


----------



## Fazlu

Safriz said:


> OP you dont know when to stop..
> do you?



Now that's real conviction right there....take notes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

Pakis....tan..... means land of pak people.
hindus.....tan... means land of hindi people.

goo...tan.. land of "goo" people..

p.s. if you speak urdu or hindi..punjabi...you should know the meaning of "goo"

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Stealth

After Alien's Attack Rehman Malik say "Taliban nay zemedari kabool karli hey"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hussein

Safriz said:


> Pakis....tan..... means land of pak people.
> hindus.....tan... means land of hindi people.
> 
> goo...tan.. land of "goo" people..
> 
> p.s. if you speak urdu or hindi..punjabi...you should know the meaning of "goo"


you didn't know the world of Goo?
World of Goo

or maybe they are googoo dancers


----------



## Lonely Hermit

> Hussein said:
> 
> 
> 
> you didn't know the world of Goo?
> World of Goo
> 
> or maybe they are googoo dancers
Click to expand...

Well mate goo in this part of world means animal excreta .

reminds me of a old joke :
'Muu' Russia me 'LIFE' ko kehte hai aur
'Guu' french me 'KHUSHI' ko
dua hai apke 'Muu' me hamesha 'Guu' rahe:-

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skywalker

Oh my God, even my own planet earth is not save from these barbaric aliens...beam me up scotty, I dont wanna stay here longer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

isro2222 said:


> i dont think japan, russia, china, india, mexico, south korea, indonesia including most of countries are idiots.... Everyone of them claimed UFO's. Even NASA now couldnt hide it any longer.... This is japnese claim
> UFOs 2012|UFO Sightings|Alien UFO Pictures|What Are UFOs|2012 Solar Strom|Mexico UFO: UFOS Under The Sea - Dragon Triangle



Did you watch Battleship (2012) recently?


----------



## Safriz

Any updates on the impending attack?
should i ready my tin foil hat?


----------



## IndianTiger

I dnt belive. Lolz. .


----------



## Safriz

IndianTiger said:


> I dnt belive. Lolz. .


 
you will beleive when planet goo..tan
will be throwing their goo on earth 
i wonder how alien goo looks like.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Safriz said:


> i wonder how alien goo looks like.



You don't wanna know!!


----------



## shining eyes

My message to Aliens:
*"hey, aliens? look We humans are busy in our wars and destroying the Earth ourselves. You don't need to kill us we'll do it ourselves"*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Arian

Lonely Hermit said:


> Well mate goo in this part of world means animal excreta .



Well, mate, 'goh' in this part of world means the same thing you said


----------



## T90TankGuy

i think the OP watched battleship 2012 and the avengers recently . and is now waiting for the mother ship to come get him


----------



## isro2222

I wish its all fake.... But i don't think so many reports of UFO is fake.... Why would russian president putin would say we are already ready. I dont think a guy like putin is an idiot.... Why america and world tried to hide such a big news? Answer is simple 'our goverment didn't want us to panic'. After all economy is important.... And by knowing about aliens what we will do? Dig a hole in ground? By the way indian scientists claimed they will tell us something in 2012 when media asked them about UFO's over Himalayas.... India not making any UFO. We can't even make a decent LCA jetfighter.... What that scientists must be meant is that we will let u know about Aliens that will visit earth in 2012. Now everything is clear.... Its true that gootans heading towards Earth. Why would a U.N Panel appointed ambassador? It was shown on whole world media.... And than when people started to panic then america denied it after observing reaction for long time.... The UFO sighting increased alot. Its the zeebans saying to people to be calm and not to worry because zeebans are protector of Humans and planet earth.... Its believed zeebans flashing colorful lights in a way that its saying we are your friend.... UFO sighting have been reported since thousands of years.... Its the zeebans who came on earth thousands years ago.... And never left. Our hope is on zeebans. Indeed something is up this november. I laughed when i read mayans predicted end of earth in december 2012 but now i doubt it was mayans.... i think it was america who made up a story so humans would be mentaly prepared. Now NASA don't deny anything and Russian goverment openly talking about aliens and attacks.... Something must be going on. I wish its not true but then UFO sightings increased since last year and even U.N Openly accepted that aliens do exist. One of them are zeebans who are friendly towards humans and other is gootans who wants planet earth.... This august or november we might know the truth.... i hope nothing happens to human and earth.


----------



## isro2222

Read this about india to open up about Aliens this december.... It seems india and whole world in 2 minds.... They not sure will gootans attack humans or they coming to teach us advanced science.... By the way same thing happened thousand years ago when mothership full of aliens visited earth. May be they coming to meet us again? Totaly confusing.... But one thing is sure they are coming this november.... Must read this.... 
Real UFO News - Truth about UFOs by 2012?


----------



## waz

If aliens did arrive we should be very worried. Firstly the link between intelligence and predation is very strong, meaning ET may just view our planet as a big resource to take. Secondly if they can travel between the stars their technology will be way beyond our thinking and that means their military/weapons will be able to take out the largest militaries of the world with ease, probably within a day or so.


----------



## isro2222

A shocker.... Aliens sightings increased 500% in 2012.... This will clear what's going to happen. Must read latest 2012 news.... This is getting scary indeed. I wish aliens don't come towards earth.... 
Malaysia Flip Flop: UFO SIGHTINGS INCREASING &#8211; ALIENS ATTACK!


----------



## isro2222

@waz there's no doubt that Alien's are far superior then us Humans.... Our only hope is Zeebans.... It seems zeebans are match of gootans.... And humans are with zeebans so we are stronger right now. I just hope gootans won't use any deadly weapon on planet earth. May be before they use it the zeebans would take them out.... So far zeebans killed few gootans but in that process very few zeebans did fall victims to gootans.... The difference between zeebans ship and gootans ship is that zeebans ship are more peaceful flashing lights.... Like beautiful looking lights while gootans ships are far brighter in color. It seems gootans are waiting for mothership to arrive on earth.... So far gootans didnt attacked humans but are busy in war with zeebans in which zeebans had upperhand so far.... Don't know what will happen on 28th november when gootans mothership lands on Earth....


----------



## isro2222

It seems this will be 2nd planets war.... The first war was faught over basel rome in 1566.... Its even been explained in history channel.... In that war zeebans defeated other planets aliens who came to attack planet earth.... Humans were not part of that war.... It was between zeebans and unknown planet aliens.... Zeebans came out as victorios.... But this time the enemy is gootans who might be far superior then the enemy zeebans faught in 1566.... 
http://mysteryoftheinquity.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/ufos-war-over-basel-1566.png?w=400


----------



## Rana4pak

*no worry dude take a deep breath n welcome aliens*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## JanjaWeed

@isro2222.. my friend.. It really fascinates me to read your posts. You should try your luck in script writing for sci-fi movies. You have a great potential. I'm not being sarcastic btw.


----------



## isro2222

@Janjaweed i wish am wrong.... infact am praying its all fake.... But what about other countries goverment who offisialy declaring about Aliens? Why now? Why they didn't accepted the claims of UFO sightings before? Why all of sudden most nations accepting Aliens do exist and they heading towards Earth.... U.N is not a joke.... I wish everything is in my head but what the hell did i see in india over night sky? There was lights going in circle and then it changed to triangle.... the ship wasn't viewable.... Only the lights were. Whole media was there to view it and it was telecast live.... Why russia making so much noise about alien attack this year? i don't think russian president is an idiot.... i don't think U.N is a joke.... i wish am wrong but UFO's do exist because i have seen one along with thousands of indians.... And many jet fighter pilots seen it too around world in their own countries.... including airplane passengers and even more people seen it from ground.... In america, uk, russia farmers seens it and in mexico whole world seen it who visits mexico.... infacts aliens in mexico are no shy. UFO's in mexico displays lights openly for hours and hours. UFO's do exist. Its america who kept it secret and as russia claimed that america pressured world goverment to keep it secret.... But now it seems america can't keep it secret anymore so they let NASA to tell the truth but bit by bit and not a sudenly so we humans can accept it without being much panic....

@janjaweed here is proof of aliens recorded since 1940s 
'Aliens exist' say real-life X-Files | The Sun |News


----------



## Vassnti

Breaking news it appears the translation of the aliens home world as gootan was an error theit home planet is pootang, a message recently recived from the aliens has been translated.

We come in peace begin the snu snu.


----------



## JanjaWeed

^^hey isro2222.. i'm not questioning any of your claims. I'm not that clever in these kinda stuff. Obviously you take keen interest in this subject & inference you draw, is just fascinating to read. That's why i said what i said!!

btw... your doubts about the gootan mothership parked for refuelling near sun & mercury... here is the explanation by an ex-astronaut himself..


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Vassnti said:


> Breaking news it appears the translation of the aliens home world as gootan was an error theit home planet is *pootang*, a message recently recived from the aliens has been translated



Oh, weally? =3
Cute name


----------



## Rana4pak

*those who know this man have no problem in dealing with gootan .pootang...poongtang r aliens*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

gootan vs zeeban that is?

then why are you bugging us earthlings..
let the aliens sort it out among themselves...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ARSENAL6

ON A SERIOUS NOTE 

this world will be once agian be ruled by stupid people


----------



## Carlos 'Cypher' Renato

Don't worry, i've already gathered the Dragon Balls to ressurect Goku to save the Earth

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sasquatch

quite entertaining 12 pages.


----------



## illusion8

I hope the OP isn't working for ISRO (or has plans to join it) as his name suggests.


----------



## Al Bhatti

DRaisinHerald said:


> Holy God! Not from the Planet *Gootan*! Of the millions of planets out there, why Gootan??
> 
> We're Doomed!!
> 
> We've got only a few months left now



Let us hope there are Zooka and company, remember the serial justooju &#1580;&#1587;&#1578;&#1580;&#1608;


----------



## Backbencher

Atithi devo bhawa !!
Welcome.....err aliens !!


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

MIB III is also releasing in November.... I think they will take care of these aircraft and alien.







*However Ben10 is also ready to take on this alien.*


----------



## Juice

Vassnti said:


> Breaking news it appears the translation of the aliens home world as gootan was an error theit home planet is pootang, a message recently recived from the aliens has been translated.
> 
> We come in peace begin the snu snu.



*poontang is the name, don't dis-respect their planet!



RayKalm said:


> As Muslims, we should only believe in Jinns, animals, and us humans.
> 
> There may be space animals who may come to invade us though, I mean, that does comply with the Qu'ran.



In jest I hope?


----------



## shining eyes

RayKalm said:


> As Muslims, we should only believe in Jinns, animals, and us humans.
> 
> There may be space animals who may come to invade us though, I mean, that does comply with the Qu'ran.


I think that aliens can be categorized as a type of jinns or animals as you suggested.


----------



## Hussein

RayKalm said:


> As Muslims, we should only believe in Jinns, animals, and us humans.
> 
> There may be space animals who may come to invade us though, I mean, that does comply with the Qu'ran.


we should only believe in moon since Saturn was not discovered in time of prophet
we should avoid use iPad because it was not existing in time of prophet
long list "we should" that only stupid people are happy with

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## asifrehman

Nice joke. Keep it up.


----------



## Carl Johnson




----------



## PoKeMon

*Bring it on....*


----------



## tvsram1992

Will lady aliens come ? Iam too much excited


----------



## Audio

tvsram1992 said:


> Will lady aliens come ? Iam too much excited



Sure, they got 3 boobies!


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

tvsram1992 said:


> Will lady aliens come ? Iam too much excited




*Female Alien*

Expectation:






Reality:

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Audio

*^^*

At least you cant complain about not getting her wet! 

She be drippin' saliva and love juice!


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu

Audio said:


> *^^*
> 
> At least you cant complain about not getting her wet!
> 
> She be drippin' saliva and love juice!



Which one?


----------



## isro2222

Aliens existed on Earth before humans born.... Some says dinasour were destroyed by Aliens. Volcano lava was blamed.... Same way Gootan mothership parked on sun refueling solar flares.... 
good aliens always helped humans throughout history. Take a look at UFO ALIEN TEMPLE FOUND IN INDIA. Must watch 
YouTube - UFO Alien Temple Found In India


----------



## isro2222

Alien proof throughout human history.... Even Quran mentioned Aliens.... If u believe in Quran then why not about Aliens written in that? Click here for alien proof mentioned throughout mankind history....
Ancient UFO & Alien Evidence: cave drawings; carvings & sculptures; paintings & tapestries, and books & illustrations


----------



## ufone

isro2222 said:


> Alien proof throughout human history.... Even Quran mentioned Aliens.... If u believe in Quran then why not about Aliens written in that? Click here for alien proof mentioned throughout mankind history....
> Ancient UFO & Alien Evidence: cave drawings; carvings & sculptures; paintings & tapestries, and books & illustrations


You r so much promating alien i think u r urself an alien


----------



## isro2222

@ufone must watch this video.... You will know whats going on.... 
YouTube - UFO DISCLOSURE This will Scare You!!! (Compilation of UFO Sightings) HD720p

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## roshangjha

I am shocked to see that this thread is still going on strong. IMPRESSIVE work by the OP.

Bhai, if the aliens are gonna attack, let the authorities handle this. What can we MERE MORTALS do against them?

Please stop posting propaganda stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

@Roshangjha i agree with you.... We can't do a thing. Even if we knew about aliens landing on earth in 2012 a 100 years ago we still would'nt had done anything.... Humans are kids infront of Aliens technology.... That's the reason goverment hide things from us.... If we panic then may be economy and stability of mankind woul'd be in danger.... By the way now goverment slowly letting us know.... Here is a video in which goverment accepting about Aliens 
YouTube - US Government ADMITS UFOs - Alien contact disclosed in Press Conference 
YouTube - NASA News Footage - Admits UFOs Appeared Around Space Shuttle and ISS


----------



## DF-41 ICBM

Someone ban this idiot talking about aliens.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Contract Killer

DF-41 ICBM said:


> Someone ban this idiot talking about aliens.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

@DF-41 care to explain about this? What happened in china? What made your goverment panic? i am idiot.... What about ur own Goverment? 
YouTube - UFO Flying Over China July 9 2010!!! REAL


----------



## ihealugo

Quaran didn't told about aliens but in an Aya ( i don't remember it but it's something like this
"and we seprated living things on the earth and skies". (in an astronomy theory the space out of the earth has 7 (or 8) layers, and it's weird for me.


----------



## isro2222

i have not read Quran yet so i dont know much about it.... i hope islam believes in one and only one Quran which did mentioned about Aliens.... Its upto people to believe it or not.... If you believe in Quran then why Question it....
UFOexperiences: ALIENS MENTIONED IN THE QURAN


----------



## Carl Johnson

If NASA and US gov already know about other complex living beings in this universe then why are they scrounging the surface of mars to find microscopic life?are they fooling the people around?I mean i believe in extraterrestrial beings but.......?


----------



## S.Y.A

very interesting indeed so what do you suggest we do?


----------



## Dark Warrior

Aliens are real.There is an alien base near Indo-China border:





Villagers Say Aliens Building Base in Himalayan Mountains, UFO Casebook Files


----------



## S.Y.A

and you must see the THE ARRIVALS, if we are talking about aliens and all that


----------



## Dark Warrior

It is said that Aliens signed a peace treaty with USA and Russia.The agreed not to reveal them selves and in return they will provide tech to USA and Russia.



isro2222 said:


> Alien proof throughout human history.... Even Quran mentioned Aliens.... If u believe in Quran then why not about Aliens written in that? Click here for alien proof mentioned throughout mankind history....
> Ancient UFO & Alien Evidence: cave drawings; carvings & sculptures; paintings & tapestries, and books & illustrations


Those who do not believe in aliens are simply too scared about the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Patriot

Dark Warrior said:


> It is said that Aliens signed a peace treaty with USA and Russia.The agreed not to reveal them selves and in return they will provide tech to USA and Russia.
> 
> 
> Those who do not believe in aliens are simply too scared about the truth.


I think it's just that we stereotype aliens as evil devils.I have couple dozen alien friends and they are very cool species belonging to Alyan Race.


----------



## Safriz

There should be a new flag for Planer Gootan on the forum..and one for Zeeban too
i am now suspicions that many Gootanians and zeebanians are members over here....
Soon we will see Gootanian and zeebanian trollin each other on PDF

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dark Warrior

Aliens have plasma guns,antimatter missiles,Grav tanks,self repairing armor.


----------



## Safriz

Dark Warrior said:


> Aliens have plasma guns,antimatter missiles,Grav tanks,self repairing armor.



Now tell me true..You are from Gootan or Zeeban?


----------



## Carl Johnson

We Asians shouldn't worry about any alien attack.They will only attack USA like in the hollywood movies.So its only a headache for the americans.So take a chill pill guys.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## itaskol

hope the alien mothership will crash in china, so we can get alien technology.
and then we will take planet gootan in the future.


----------



## Carl Johnson

itaskol said:


> hope the alien mothership will crash in china, so we can get alien technology.
> and then we will take planet gootan in the future.



According the OP,the mothership is 200 miles wide and whole china will be wiped out if such a large thing crashed there at supersonic speed.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove

its a alien ship shaped asteroid


----------



## tvsram1992

itaskol said:


> hope the alien mothership will crash in china, so we can get alien technology.
> and then we will take planet gootan in the future.


u mean planet copytaan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contract Killer

Then what shd we do *isro2222*???? O Knowledgeable!....... Pls guide us.


----------



## tvsram1992

Contract Killer said:


> Then what shd we do *isro2222*???? O Knowledgeable!....... Pls guide us.


hindu-alien bhai bhai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Safriz

tvsram1992 said:


> hindu-alien bhai bhai



Shut up...
we Muslims also want to befriend aliens

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## tvsram1992

Safriz said:


> Shut up...
> we Muslims also want to befriend aliens


Arey bhai 
Hindu muslim bhai bhai 
So automatically they are also brothers to you

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Safriz

tvsram1992 said:


> Arey bhai
> Hindu muslim bhai bhai
> So automatically they are also brothers to you



see..
even before the alien attack..we earthlings are getting united

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abingdonboy

Just a marketing trick to promote MIB 3 which comes out in a few weeks.

Men in Black 3 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tvsram1992

Safriz said:


> see..
> even before the alien attack..we earthlings are getting united


Never deal from the position of weakness (Thanks to China) . Same applies to aliens


----------



## Contract Killer

tvsram1992 said:


> Never deal from the position of weakness (Thanks to China) . Same applies to aliens



Just imagine Bala Saheb and Hafiz Saeed, both fighting aliens hand in hand. Lol.


----------



## Safriz

Contract Killer said:


> Just imagine Bala Saheb and Hafiz Saeed, both fighting aliens hand in hand. Lol.



and we the Army of PDF Troll united...... trolling the hell out of the aliens...They wont stand a chance 

Hafiz saeed will tell them "I am in Lahore,come get me"

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tvsram1992

Contract Killer said:


> Just imagine Bala Saheb and Hafiz Saeed, both fighting aliens hand in hand. Lol.


No offense
US will sanction against aliens 
China will warn aliens 
N korea Inter planetary Ballistic missile test failed 
Iran says it has developed defense against alien UFO's and can redirect them 
Israel asks other countries to get ready to fight with aliens 
India asks alien support for UN permanent membership 
Pakistan to block alien supply routes because of UFO attacks

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Patriot

tvsram1992 said:


> No offense
> US will sanction against aliens
> China will warn aliens
> N korea Inter planetary Ballistic missile test failed
> Iran says it has developed defense against alien UFO's and can redirect them
> Israel asks other countries to get ready to fight with aliens
> India asks alien support for UN permanent membership
> Pakistan to block alien supply routes because of UFO attacks


India threatens to plan surgical strikes on alien land and end up sending dossiers

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## tvsram1992

Patriot said:


> India threatens to plan surgical strikes on alien land and end up sending dossiers


This is too much but fine  I dont remember last time when India threatened to attack some one . : tongue: Next time please make sure that it makes some meaning .


----------



## Contract Killer

tvsram1992 said:


> No offense
> US will sanction against aliens
> China will warn aliens
> N korea Inter planetary Ballistic missile test failed
> Iran says it has developed defense against alien UFO's and can redirect them
> Israel asks other countries to get ready to fight with aliens
> India asks alien support for UN permanent membership
> Pakistan to block alien supply routes because of UFO attacks



Lol...The best part is "India asks alien support for UN permanent membership". Man, we guys are not going to leave even aliens for seeking support.


----------



## Ulysses

In a seriousness, it will only take 5 Air Craft Battle Groups to take these Aliens


----------



## Contract Killer

Safriz said:


> and we the Army of PDF Troll united...... trolling the hell out of the aliens...They wont stand a chance
> 
> Hafiz saeed will tell them "I am in Lahore,come get me"



Ya... We will take sh*t out of those aliens on PDF. They don't know we have Superheros here.

Ppl like Hongwu, SinoC, Hafizz, Razpak, me etc will make them run for there life.


----------



## isro2222

There's lot of questions and doubts running in my head.... Am kind of confused.... One thing is sure that alien's do exist. But do our goverment and space agency telling us whole truth? What if zeebans and gootans are same alien race? May be zeebans waiting for the mothership to land on earth? But may be goverment telling truth. I think the big difference between zeebans and gootans is Zeebans can live with humans in peaceful manner.... Like sharing bread (natural resourses).... But gootans doesnt want to share.... And then zeebans don't want gootans on planet earth. So zeebans helping humans.... But there was a word out by usa military retired men that there are aliens who fight amoung themself.... He told once a alien break free and came to usa military base and told them that other aliens torturing humans in the name of experiment.... Then after few days the other aliens shot dead the friendly alien UFO killing it.... its totaly confusing but one thing is sure that aliens indeed landing on earth.... How the hell even indian scientist from isro said wait till 2012 we give u big news of UFO over himalayans when our scientists saw a 3 feet alien inside space suit flying slowly as he saw the scientist. The alien looked friendly and didnt harm or scared the scientists working on himalayas.... The zeebans flashing lights over city in a way saying we are your friend and we should not panic.... By the way theres confusion that are zeebans and humans (goverment) waiting to wellcome the mothership or they getting ready for war.... The way russia talking its clear that zeebans and humans waiting for to war to gootans.... But the way america talking it feels like they waiting to wellcome it because U.N Panel appointed a ambassador already to whome the aliens would be sent for talks.... i think america not sure what will gootans do.... But gootans do attacked zeebans and even america accepted that openly.... Without zeebans we humans cant do anything. i dont know how the hell will anti alien defence would work.... Russia claimed its ready but russian defence won't be a match to gootans.... Our only hope is zeebans and helping them would make earth live bit long....


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> There's lot of questions and doubts running in my head.... Am kind of confused.... One thing is sure that alien's do exist. But do our goverment and space agency telling us whole truth? What if zeebans and gootans are same alien race? May be zeebans waiting for the mothership to land on earth? But may be goverment telling truth. I think the big difference between zeebans and gootans is Zeebans can live with humans in peaceful manner.... Like sharing bread (natural resourses).... But gootans doesnt want to share.... And then zeebans don't want gootans on planet earth. So zeebans helping humans.... But there was a word out by usa military retired men that there are aliens who fight amoung themself.... He told once a alien break free and came to usa military base and told them that other aliens torturing humans in the name of experiment.... Then after few days the other aliens shot dead the friendly alien UFO killing it.... its totaly confusing but one thing is sure that aliens indeed landing on earth.... How the hell even indian scientist from isro said wait till 2012 we give u big news of UFO over himalayans when our scientists saw a 3 feet alien inside space suit flying slowly as he saw the scientist. The alien looked friendly and didnt harm or scared the scientists working on himalayas.... The zeebans flashing lights over city in a way saying we are your friend and we should not panic.... By the way theres confusion that are zeebans and humans (goverment) waiting to wellcome the mothership or they getting ready for war.... The way russia talking its clear that zeebans and humans waiting for to war to gootans.... But the way america talking it feels like they waiting to wellcome it because U.N Panel appointed a ambassador already to whome the aliens would be sent for talks.... i think america not sure what will gootans do.... But gootans do attacked zeebans and even america accepted that openly.... Without zeebans we humans cant do anything. i dont know how the hell will anti alien defence would work.... Russia claimed its ready but russian defence won't be a match to gootans.... Our only hope is zeebans and helping them would make earth live bit long....



Dont worry bro! fikar not.... We will save you. Only you have to do is, the day they land on Earth, just switch on your computer login to PDF and leave rest on us.


----------



## Zabaniyah

What trickery is this!?


----------



## isro2222

Why did gootans attacked and killed 9 russian hikers? Why they don't let humans near their base camp?.... Must watch video
YouTube - UFO Attacks & Kills 9 Hikers In Russia For Real Pictures


----------



## Zabaniyah

Ulysses said:


> In a seriousness, it will only take 5 Air Craft Battle Groups to take these Aliens



Um...no  

Seriously, you are gonna beat aliens able to travel in space with carrier groups?


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> Why did gootans attacked and killed 9 russian hikers? Why they don't let humans near their base camp?.... Must watch video
> YouTube - UFO Attacks & Kills 9 Hikers In Russia For Real Pictures



Aree don't worry bhai..... we have our planted RAw agents into there base and aircraft. So has ISI.

You just chill.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

To be honest goverment is right.... What will humans do knowing about superior alien race.... All we can do is get panic.... Aliens killing humans like as if we are insects.... You can see what aliens did to 9 russian hikers.... i wish zeebans destroy the gootans.... Gootans been threatning humans since long and the waiting for backup from mothership.... i hope u have seen what gootans did to 9 hikers 
YouTube - UFO Attacks & Kills 9 Hikers In Russia For Real Pictures


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> To be honest goverment is right.... What will humans do knowing about superior alien race.... All we can do is get panic.... Aliens killing humans like as if we are insects.... You can see what aliens did to 9 russian hikers.... i wish zeebans destroy the gootans.... Gootans been threatning humans since long and the waiting for backup from mothership.... i hope u have seen what gootans did to 9 hikers
> YouTube - UFO Attacks & Kills 9 Hikers In Russia For Real Pictures



Maa kasam, ye to s**l* had hai. Man gaya mai bhai tere ko.

Are you some short of comic writer??


----------



## isro2222

Russia too in the past hide alot about Aliens.... i like putin. The way he speaks openly makes him the man. When zeeban came inside russia then NASA contacted putin and told him zeebans are friendly and want to protect humans from gootans. Putin replied saying i dont care zeeban or gootans. i will smash their heads if they dont leave russia. Putin is very open about aliens.
Here is the real story about what happened to 9 russian hikers. They had internal injuries but no external injuries. Their cloths were radioactive and they all died shocking death. Felt sad for the female students.... They were no threat to gootan but yet gootans killed them.... u can imagine how gootans will attack humans.... Check here (real story with the pictures.) 
DID ALIENS KILL 9 COLLEGE STUDENTS IN 1959


----------



## SamranAli

itaskol said:


> hope the alien mothership will crash in china, so we can get alien technology.
> and then we will take planet gootan in the future.


 
lol indian will cry about your copying alien ship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> Russia too in the past hide alot about Aliens.... i like putin. The way he speaks openly makes him the man. When zeeban came inside russia then NASA contacted putin and told him zeebans are friendly and want to protect humans from gootans. Putin replied saying i dont care zeeban or gootans. i will smash their heads if they dont leave russia. Putin is very open about aliens.
> Here is the real story about what happened to 9 russian hikers. They had internal injuries but no external injuries. Their cloths were radioactive and they all died shocking death. Felt sad for the female students.... They were no threat to gootan but yet gootans killed them.... u can imagine how gootans will attack humans.... Check here (real story with the pictures.)
> DID ALIENS KILL 9 COLLEGE STUDENTS IN 1959



Ok give me both zeebans and gootans no. I will talk to them. give me.

By the way...... did you wash your hand?


----------



## Safriz

tvsram1992 said:


> No offense
> US will sanction against aliens
> China will warn aliens
> N korea Inter planetary Ballistic missile test failed
> Iran says it has developed defense against alien UFO's and can redirect them
> Israel asks other countries to get ready to fight with aliens
> India asks alien support for UN permanent membership
> Pakistan to block alien supply routes because of UFO attacks


 

best comment so far


----------



## SamranAli

one mysterious thing noted that i tried to search wikipedia about gootans and zeebans but didnt find. Can someone help me.


----------



## joekrish

And......and.......India and Pakistan are going to join and distroy them.


----------



## Safriz

SamranAli said:


> one mysterious thing noted that i tried to search wikipedia about gootans and zeebans but didnt find. Can someone help me.


 
search google and you will find a big load if bull on the subject.


----------



## RazPaK

I'll punch an alien in the face. 


or 

I'll swear at the Alien in Punjabi so bad, he will cry and go fly into the sun.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tvsram1992

joekrish said:


> And......and.......India and Pakistan are going to join and distroy them.


India and Pakistan are born to destroy each other  Lets wait and see if a common enemy can unite them .


----------



## isro2222

Big difference between zeeban and gootan ship is the zeeban ship has alot different types of shapes.... Like lights will look like circle, triangle, diamond shape, oval shape etc etc.... But the gootan ships are bright spheres shape (same seen on near saturns ring and planet sun).... Same seen in 1959 when the 9 russian hikers were killed brutaly.... There cloths were high on radiation and there were not external injuries. All were internal injuries and they all died shocking death.... One of 21 year old russian female's tongue was missing and others head was crushed but rest of them died internal injuries and there were no external injury.... That shows the technology gootans developed being on planet earth since long.... They just waiting for the mothership.... By the way check the 3rd link for full details. Its exactly what U.N Said about gootans ship. They told its spheres and alot bright while friendly zeebans ship is alot beautiful flashing lights.... Check 3rd link here 
DID ALIENS KILL 9 COLLEGE STUDENTS IN 1959


----------



## RazPaK

Pakistan should invite the aliens for a cricket series in Pakistan. That'll show the damn Indians.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contract Killer

This is what i got, when i searched for it.........
http://http://scholarship.up.nic.in/2011_12/SCH_STUD_INST_N.ASP?DCODE=24&INST_CODE=VIVESHWAR%20DAYAL%20DIGREE%20COLLEGE%20KONSER%20CHAURAHA%20BISWAN&cat=2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

I don't think the aliens are here to get our resources or to take over and live, if they are indeed here. They could've just bombed us with asteroids, nukes or a railgun.

I think they merely want to hunt us for fun.


----------



## RayKalm

Hussein said:


> we should only believe in moon since Saturn was not discovered in time of prophet
> we should avoid use iPad because it was not existing in time of prophet
> long list "we should" that only stupid people are happy with



Funny, you're calling me stupid and you're mentioning the prophet in your post when I didn't even mention his name in my post.


----------



## Contract Killer

RayKalm said:


> Funny, you're calling me stupid and you're mentioning the prophet in your post when I didn't even mention his name in my post.



Guys plsssss......... dont bring religion in this thread.

Mods will close it.

We are having fun with zeebans and gootans here.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

tvsram1992 said:


> India and Pakistan are born to destroy each other  Lets wait and see if a common enemy can unite them .



Not exactly; we created a country for ourselves because we wanted to be apart form you; different from you.
'We don't or didn't like you', to put it very simply; or alternatively, we wanted to thread our own future with our distinct culture and values.

However, Pakistan's creation wasn't meant as a gesture of harm to India at all; Jinnah wanted friendly relations with between the 2, of course before Nehru showed us that he's not the one meaning any good to us. He didn't even let us complete our country, how it was meant to be with all the main regions promised to us. 

You don't have anyone but yourself to blame for all of this.


----------



## isro2222

Official WWN site got attacked by goverment many times but it kept keeping us updated.... in the end american goverment stopped attacking the site (i believe WWN is american goverment site and not any private site. i think it was made to let humans know about aliens and make our self prepared bit by bit).... Here is the detail how zeeban ship attacked gootan ship and how FBI warned the lady to stop talking about aliens.... 
Wyzed | UFO OVER SOUTH CAROLINA | Weekly World News


----------



## Contract Killer

DRaisinHerald said:


> Not exactly; we created a country for ourselves because we wanted to be apart form you; different from you.
> 'We don't or didn't like you', to put it very simply.
> 
> However, Pakistan's creation wasn't meant as a gesture of harm to India at all; Jinnah wanted friendly relations with between the 2, of course before Nehru showed us that he's not the one meaning any good to us. He didn't even let us complete our country, how it was meant to be with all the main regions promised to us.
> 
> You don't have anyone but yourself to blame for all of this.



Ho gaya banta dhar....... Ab apsi ranjish ka fayda to ye alien uthayenge hi.

On serious note...... 

What ever happened, 
Happened for good.

Whatever is happening,
Is happening for good.

And whatever will happen,
Will happen for good.


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Contract Killer said:


> Ho gaya *banta dhar*....... Ab *apsi* *ranjish* ka fayda to ye alien uthayenge hi



No, I don't understand Hindi...

nvm. If tomorrow India breaks up into 27 republics, ''It'll be for good''. Good to know you agree


----------



## itaskol

nothing is indistructible. we can pretend to be friendly to the aliens. and detonate a nuke as a welcome gift.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SamranAli

weeklyworldnews.com/aliens/44486/aliens-invade-volgograd/


----------



## isro2222

Here is another link of battle between zeeban ship and gootan ship over america.... (with the video. i like zeeban ship. For many people zeeban is life because without them we are dead) 
Spartanburg police | THE TRUTH BEHIND THE SCENES


----------



## isro2222

GOOTAN ships (Deadly looking) 
http://thetruthbehindthescenes.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/nasa-space-ufo-17.jpg 
http://thetruthbehindthescenes.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/ufo-49.jpg 
ZEEBAN SHIPS (Friendly and beautiful)
http://thetruthbehindthescenes.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/ufo-2-moving-back-up.jpg 
http://thetruthbehindthescenes.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/ufo-34.jpg 
http://thetruthbehindthescenes.files.wordpress.com/2010/09/ufo-5.jpg


----------



## Contract Killer

DRaisinHerald said:


> No, I don't understand Hindi...
> 
> nvm. If tomorrow India breaks up into 27 republics, ''It'll be for good''. Good to know you agree



u shd learn urdu.


----------



## isro2222

There's been news from russia that may be UFO sightings caused recent plane crash in pakistan.... all alien has to do is jam the radars or communication or make the engine fail etc etc and plane itself would come down crashing.... There are so many reports of aliens trying to mess with planes but rarely they attack.... This proves that its zeebans ships. A pilot gets scared. Recently this year south korean passenger plane saw a UFO flashing lights.... All passengers got scared and then pilot saw a huge flash and then pilot saw all passengers were calm.... As if alien flash the light to make passenger calm.... It was zeeban ship telling passengers u are safe.... But incase of pakistan bhoja plane may be pilot got scared after watching UFO or may be it was Gootan ship coz people below ground said that plane already bursted in air and they saw huge fire around engines.... How could it be possible if pilot missed the runway? It should crash on ground and not catch fire up in air.... Russians knows very well because most aircrashes happens in russia.... They know very well whats going on. (although if indeed UFO caused bhoja crash than it must be zeeban ship because it was triangle in shape. Pilot must had got panic when he saw it or got confused due to bad weather) 
Did a UFO cause the Pakistan 737 air crash? Reports suggest pilot may have been 'buzzed' by a triangular-shaped object before the accident | Mail Online


----------



## Rana4pak

*breaking news just my sources confirm the official language of zeebans is english and the official language of Gootan is russian but i am happy because i know both languages *


----------



## isro2222

Obama admitted that UFO and aliens are real.... He admitted twice in 2009 and 2011 last year.... China was alot worried so they met obama to ask what's going on. Must read 
Obama to admit the aliens are among us | UFO Digest provides video proof of ufos, alien abduction and the paranormal.


----------



## yyetttt

Oh God... How the hell did India - Pak creation get in between aliens??? This suprises me.  Some guys just can't ever shutup..


BTW, OP.... What did Gootans evolve from?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

America getting ready.... Massive military movement.... Whats going on?.... Must watch.... 
YouTube - Increased Military Traffic Seen Across North America (Potent News Blast 1-20-2012) 
YouTube - Scary Footage: Something Big is Happening in CA


----------



## isro2222

Recently same thing have been seen in china.... Tanks in cities.... Same thing in india too i think in new delhi.... in both cases we blamed military coup.... Am confused.... What american, chinese, indian tanks doing in cities? Something is going on.... When obama came as new president then he told he dont know about aliens.... But now reporter asked him same question about will he tell people about aliens then obama said that depends how aliens are like.... Even he not sure how gootans would react.... Tanks movements around major cities around world really scary.... i think it just for precaution? May be to check how gootans would react. If they react good way then no need for tanks but if they react strangely i wonder what the hell tanks will do....


----------



## DRaisinHerald

Contract Killer said:


> u shd learn urdu.



I do know Urdu. Hindi's a different language, so it's obvious I won't understand what you just wrote.


----------



## isro2222

Am dissapointed and worried that gootans took over a part of himalaya and india china can't do a thing.... Although i hope india china dont make any stupid move.... What is dissapointing is that zeebans couldn't enter gootans area in himalaya.... This proves gootans are no underpowerd alien race.... Am happy knowing gootans been seen in patroling ship which had purple lights and design around ship.... Its not a battle ship. Take a look below link.... Its a shocker.... 
UFO BASE FOUND IN HIMALAYAS | Weekly World News


----------



## Kyusuibu Honbu



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Audio

How do i ignore some user's posts? Like never wanting to hear from the troll that keeps this thread going?


----------



## mjnaushad

This news is not funny guys....... The comments below the news are funny....... 



> They are "among us"...and possibly are responsible for the "dumbing down " of our younger generation.....What do you think??


----------



## Carl Johnson




----------



## isro2222

Warning shots by gootan ship over california and neveda.... A gootan ship sneaked in breaking zeeban defence and gave warning shots.... Zeebans are protecting cities while gootans took large part of mountains as their base.... So i believe zeebans cant enter gootans area while gootans cant enter zeebans area (cities).... One gootan ship sneaked in though.... 
ALIENS FIRE ON CALIFORNIA AND NEVADA | Weekly World News


----------



## isro2222

My biggest fear is why UFO's seen over every major dissaster like Earthquake (around world), nuclear leakage (in japan), volcanos (in italy), Tsunami in (indonesia japan) etc etc?.... Are the gootan searching ways to harm humans by nature? Why UFO base on himalaya near plates? (Earthquake zone) Why UFO base inside sea? (tsunami?) what Aliens doing near largest volcano?.... Why nowadays there's alot Earthquake happening? Every now and then we get news of Earthquake? Are gootans doing experiment? Kind of Test how to eliminate humans at one go?....


----------



## SamranAli

there is no other superior creature other than human.


----------



## Audio

Ignore function is not working. 

Uh nevermind...isro's posts aren't displayed anymore


----------



## isro2222

@Audio india tested agni V Missile and china said agni V is nothing.... In a way they saying agni V dont exist. Putting head inside ground and saying agni V dont exist will only make china feel better.... It won't save them (vice o versa).... Aliens exist. If we say they don't then it will only make us feel happy.... World goverment knew aliens exist and world goverment working together. I wish this aliens and UFO's are fake but they do exist.... Ask powerful countries like usa, russia, china, india, brazil etc etc.... I might be funny but am sure they aint.... 
UFO in China Closes Airport and Prompts Investigation - ABC News


----------



## THE MASK

Dont worry.....we have this....!!!!


----------



## isro2222

This is the reason why goverment hide such a thing from humans....
BBC News - Churchill ordered UFO cover-up, National Archives show 
UFO files: Winston Churchill 'feared panic' over Second World War RAF incident - Telegraph


----------



## Great-M

hahahah I wonder why MODs haven't del this thread  having some extraterritorial fun


----------



## isro2222

Real video.... interview of Zeeban alien who telling everything like where he from and what he doing on earth including about future threats from other aliens like gootans.... Must watch....
YouTube - ufo ALIEN interview AREA51 majestic12 alien EBE-2 pt3 
YouTube - Grey Alien Filmed By KGB


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> Real video.... interview of Zeeban alien who telling everything like where he from and what he doing on earth including about future threats from other aliens like gootans.... Must watch....
> YouTube - ufo ALIEN interview AREA51 majestic12 alien EBE-2 pt3
> YouTube - Grey Alien Filmed By KGB



Dont worry isro222, i have already created a task force to tackle alien crisis. Here is the clip of my Anti Alien Force....


----------



## westtowel

Proofs are everywhere






We come in peace


----------



## T90TankGuy

how come the Mods haven't closed this stupid thread till now?


----------



## isro2222

When we see kids we give them chocolates.... When zeebans see kids they take them for tour in universe.... 4 kids been abducted in day light and around over 75 peoples saw it.... A UFO came and bright blue light displayed over kids and the UFO sucked kids up inside ship.... They then pinch them with tiny needles on their cheeks and it didn't made kids fear.... (i think they pinch their cheeks so kids can handle G Force or may be to ease their fears).... After showing them universe the kids been returned to earth in 3 days.... Must read 
UFO ABDUCTS 4 CHILDREN - ARGENTINA DATABASE


----------



## isro2222

3 DAY AGO.... Atlast LIFE FOUND ON MARS. NASA accepted.... 
take a look what they found.... I always knew there must be life on MARS. Why wouldn't it be? Its twin planet of Earth.... 
'Egg' from Mars meteorite Tissint 'is proof of life' | The Sun |News


----------



## isro2222

Take a look this is what NASA found on MARS a week ago.... 
http://img.thesun.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01498/egg-532_1498197a.jpg


----------



## blackops

Man you still going on with this give it a rest now will ya


----------



## A1Kaid

I will call NASA HQ tomorrow during business hours and ask about this. I tried today but it was past operating hours...

Even the Guardian is posting this...

Aliens may destroy humanity to protect other civilisations, say scientists | Science | The Guardian

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

There are reports that indeed Aliens are angry to what we did to Earth.... And they might take action by reducing earths half population.... But will they really do that? i don't know.... I did heard that america, india and china will take permission from Aliens for mars and moon man missions.... It seems they not letting humans to travel out of earth.... Same thing happened in 1969.... Read full interview of What did really happened on moon....
WeN2K.com/UFOs on the Moon<br><i>The Smoking Gun for the Discovery of Extraterrestrial Life!</i> 
U.F.O. And Reported Extraterrestrial On Moon And Mars


----------



## Respect4Respect01

ohhhhhh whyyyyy? the world was gonna end in December anyway, why do the world has to end one month earlier.


----------



## isro2222

Where do we stand when compared to 3 other alien race? (just found out there r 3 alien races we know. its zeeban, gootan and zeta) The answer might shock u.... 
YouTube - UFOs, 3 alien types, Michio Kaku


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> Where do we stand when compared to 3 other alien race? (just found out there r 3 alien races we know. its zeeban, gootan and zeta) The answer might shock u....
> YouTube - UFOs, 3 alien types, Michio Kaku


----------



## isro2222

Its believed that there were secret war faught between humans and aliens.... But i doubt it. It wasn't human.... It was gootans and zeebans fighting war while zetans been victim of it.... Zetans are the one caught in large numbers by humans.... Zetans are alot similar to humans and not that advanced compare to zeebans and gootans.... By the way zeebans are more pro democratic while gootans seems communist..... Gootans don't want to share anything with humans, zeebans and zetans....
YouTube - There is a secret war being waged in Space.


----------



## isro2222

Did U.N Already installed super weapon BLUE BEAM?.... To kill UFO which flys at light speed needs a light speed weapon.... Project blue beam started in 1994.... The details of Blue beam removed from wiki (wonder why).... Many who worked on project blue beam been killed.... 
YouTube - Alex Jones Project Bluebeam Possible Alien Invasion 2010 George Noory David Icke 
YouTube - Alex Jones &#39;UFOs Project Blue Beam&#39; infowars.com


----------



## Developereo

A1Kaid said:


> I will call NASA HQ tomorrow during business hours and ask about this. I tried today but it was past operating hours...
> 
> Even the Guardian is posting this...
> 
> Aliens may destroy humanity to protect other civilisations, say scientists | Science | The Guardian



_Rising greenhouse emissions could tip off aliens that we are a rapidly expanding threat, warns a report_

Anthropogenic climate change advocates are holding their heads in dismay,

The number ONE driver for climate change skepticism is this kind of over-the-top, hysterical, doom and gloom blabbering by 'scientists'.


----------



## Carl Johnson

The Mystery of the Dogon People - Socialphy


----------



## Audio

Developereo said:


> _Rising greenhouse emissions could tip off aliens that we are a rapidly expanding threat, warns a report_
> 
> Anthropogenic climate change advocates are holding their heads in dismay,
> 
> The number ONE driver for climate change skepticism is this kind of over-the-top, hysterical, doom and gloom blabbering by 'scientists'.



I believe the Earth is actually cooling as we are supposed to be on the brink of another cycle of a mini ice age? Not so sure but i think that's how it is.


----------



## Sergi

good. Aliens too 
Del the dam thread


----------



## Dash

Abhi yeah kisna bola???, wohi calender jisne bola tha 2012 is end of life on earth??


----------



## westtowel

This thread can save Humanity.


----------



## isro2222

This UFO watched by 1000+ people including media in karnal INDIA.... This was zeeban ship spreading msg of love peace friendship.... In U.N People call it Light of Hope....
YouTube - ufo 8 july 07 karnal india

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

The Question is why Aliens teaching humans about Law of universe? Are they angry that humans destroying planet Earth? May be they fear what if Planet earth explodes then it might harm galaxy?.... Read here how aliens are in touch with indians.... It seems they warned all major economys.... 
India to annouce UFO's are REAL


----------



## Unbeliever

This thread:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=woySeSNBL3o


----------



## isro2222

Everything is confusing.... Is america + U.N Telling us all truth? What if there is just one Alien race? Did that Alien race warned america + U.N To look into global warming? And then america + U.N Refused it?.... What if the Alien ship shot dead in space and over south carolina was indeed shot by Super weapon blue beam by U.N?.... What if may be indeed theres war going on between Aliens and Humans (U.N)?.... May be U.N Thinking blue beam can tackle the superior alien race? That would be a suicidable.... It will be biggest mistake.... There are alot question and answer we would get only by August to december.... The way obama told media that first he would look how Aliens are like and then only he would ring the alarm bell.... U.N Has no right to provoke aliens.... By doing that they putting human lifes at risk.... i even heard that most people in america already hiring man to build bunkers underground.... My biggest worry is are Aliens already found a way to eliminate humans out of earth? Japan told aliens took control over their sea.... Than u know biggest tsunami hit japan and killed many.... UFO's were seen over nuclear plant which was leaking due to earthquake tsunami.... Why even when earthquake came in india the UFO was seen.... What are they doing? Did they the one doing some kind of test to eliminate humans by natures power? Or they just making sure that humans are not hurt? Too many questions.... We need to wait untill August to december....


----------



## isro2222

UFO in Lahore Pakistan.... It seems Zeebans are everywhere.... Are they displaying Lights of Friendship and peace or its a warning.... We won't know until august to december....
YouTube - Cantt lahore pt2 UFO PAKISTAN 
YouTube - UFO seen above Lahore, Pakistan


----------



## Safriz

@ isro2222
if aliens don't attack in November...where should i find you to give you a good kick?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> UFO in Lahore Pakistan.... It seems Zeebans are everywhere.... Are they displaying Lights of Friendship and peace or its a warning.... We won't know until august to december....
> YouTube - Cantt lahore pt2 UFO PAKISTAN
> YouTube - UFO seen above Lahore, Pakistan



Bas kar yaar ab bahut ho gaya...... Kya kiya kya hai in alien logon ne tere sath.

How come you know so much about them.......... Is there any pain or grief hidden inside your heart, that you want to share with us. Share it.

We are here to support you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A1Kaid

Guys the news is from 2011 which means that November date has already passed.


----------



## CIPHER

Aerials in the sky When you lose small mind You free your life
Aerials, so up high When you free your eyes Eternal prize


----------



## isro2222

@A1Kaid november 2011 3 huge space ships dived into sea in china and indonesia.... While 2012 november 3 huge Mothership going to land on earth.... There's difference between spaceship and mothership.... Spaceship of gootan is 300feet long.... Mothership of gootan is 200 miles long.... Mothership expected to land in november this year. While NASA in 2010 said spaceship will land in november 2011 and it did.... In 2011 december NASA said now mothership will land in november 2012.... We are worried of mothership and not spaceship....


----------



## timetravel

Contract Killer said:


> Bas kar yaar ab bahut ho gaya...... Kya kiya kya hai in alien logon ne tere sath.
> 
> How come you know so much about them.......... Is there any pain or grief hidden inside your heart, that you want to share with us. Share it.
> 
> We are here to support you.



  good one.. ISRO will need to use AGNI V now ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

NASA told by looking at the mothership speed its believed it will reach earth in november.... Full details are here about where the mothership are parked right now....
http://waronyou.com/forums/index.php?topic=23174.new

2012 UFO sightings.... Its kept increasing day by day.... 
YouTube - Best UFO Sightings Of February 2012, AFO


----------



## A1Kaid

isro2222 said:


> @A1Kaid november 2011 3 huge space ships dived into sea in china and indonesia.... While 2012 november 3 huge Mothership going to land on earth.... There's difference between spaceship and mothership.... Spaceship of gootan is 300feet long.... Mothership of gootan is 200 miles long.... Mothership expected to land in november this year. While NASA in 2010 said spaceship will land in november 2011 and it did.... In 2011 december NASA said now mothership will land in november 2012.... We are worried of mothership and not spaceship....



Do you have evidence or source for this knowledge and information?

What is the "mothership" armed with? 

And does it look like this by any chance?








Alien Dropship AAC (Armored Aircraft Carrier)







isro2222 said:


> @A1Kaid november 2011 3 huge space ships dived into sea in china and indonesia.... While 2012 november 3 huge Mothership going to land on earth.... There's difference between spaceship and mothership.... Spaceship of gootan is 300feet long.... Mothership of gootan is 200 miles long.... Mothership expected to land in november this year. While NASA in 2010 said spaceship will land in november 2011 and it did.... In 2011 december NASA said now mothership will land in november 2012.... We are worried of mothership and not spaceship....



What are the objectives of the Aliens? What do they want?


----------



## isro2222

@A1kaid the mothership is bit same like what we see in movies.... Like cylendrical shape with extentions.... Sometime i think from where does the movie directors gets this idea to use cylendrical shape mothership. When they make movies they do take information from NASA about galaxy, planets and may be the idea is of NASA who knew how real aliens mothership looks like.... There is however 2 types of spaceship. One is battle ship and other is patrolling ship. The patroling ship is classic with purple lights at bottom. i will add the link of a battleship that been caught by america inside japan sea. It seem that aliens left that ship behind due to some problem in the ship.... America has that ship with them now. 
the objectives of aliens are confusing to me.... Sometime it feels like aliens are good and humans (america in perticular) is bad.... Aliens visiting earth since millions of years. They never found humans hostile against them.... But new generation humans are aggressive with advance weapons (although the weapons we have is nowhere near aliens catagory weapons yet it can harm them).... In ancient time alien use to teach human about life but now may be when aliens told america to look after global warming it seems america refused it.... Now may be aliens are upset.... Aliens are busy making UFO's and they need one perticular material.... Thats pure Gold.... In Area 51 there is spaceship that been kept. Its made by mixer of Gold and other materials which are unknown.... Just the gold was from Earth. Recently a bunch of aliens landed in busy market of Zimbabwe and they took everything which was gold in color. Even gold paper.... People were shocked and couldnt move due to panic.... Gold might be the materials the Aliens are after but we can only guess while America and U.N Knows what Aliens want.... They roam in countries like africa in search of Gold or any material that humans dont use.... 
ARIEL SCHOOL ALIENS: (ZIMBABWE) | American Monsters 
YouTube - Mad Scientist Presents - Aliens want Gold? 
https://lunaticoutpost.com/Topic-Aliens-want-our-Gold?page=2


----------



## isro2222

This is two real pictures of UFO found under baltic sea where the Aliens dived in and then left this ship behind due to problem in the spaceship.... It looks so much similar to the 2nd pic which was used in movie.... This is battle ship and now its in America Area 51.... 
ALIEN SPACESHIP FOUND IN BALTIC SEA | Weekly World News


----------



## Rana4pak

*bus ker da mamoo ma alien alien kerdi apai alien hoi. lolx leave the poor alien alone *


----------



## isro2222

They keep coming.... i blame it on humans.... We don't follow Law of Universe.... 
WHALE SIZED UFO CRASHES INTO LAKE! | American Monsters

What do pilot of passenger plane says about UFO's? Here's what they have to say about it.... 
DO UFOS THREATEN EARTH&#8217;S AIRPLANES? | American Monsters


----------



## tvsram1992

Safriz said:


> @ isro2222
> if aliens don't attack in November...where should i find you to give you a good kick?


Indian Army would be happy to give you warm welcome at the border   
Chill buddy its not his claim , he is posting links which are as per rules .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contract Killer

tvsram1992 said:


> Indian Army would be happy to give you warm welcome at the border
> Chill buddy its not his claim , he is posting links which are as per rules .



And he is crazy.


----------



## ARSENAL6

*Bismillah Irah-man nerraheem* 

God forgive me for any falsehood May this message go to the right people and save us all from this calmity.

On a serious note 
Alien invasin yes.......but with a major twist. All those events of Alien Invasin will be true, the thing is its not really invasion but done by the same people that ochestrated 9/11 and created alkiyder, a ploy to unite the world under the new world order and keep the population in fear. Like they did with terrorism. This group are humans not lizard as David Icke believed but like the changling Lizard they keep changing thier appearnce by deception like one minute thier the lumminati, then Zionist then rothchild, nwo and so on. This is to comfuse the masses
THese people are master in deception see this thread on PDF:

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-...ma-lies-fabrications-world-total-fantasy.html

UFO or Fly Saucers to be exact have alrerady been tested:

Nazi UFO Conspiracy

nazi ufo The Bell Documentry part 1 - YouTube

...and that YOUTUBE are now trying to censor it by blocking these documents


The coming Olympics could well be the starting point:

http://zeenews.india.com/sports/others/uk-military-prepare-for-9/11-type-attack_741778.html

http://www.ndtv.com/article/world/olympics-2012-uk-military-prepare-for-9-11-type-attack-205509

http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/177511-olympics-uk-military-prepare-9-11-type-attack.html

http://wakeupfromyourslumber.com/node/3950

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrdSphVUGs4&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4s-UWBzZiG0

*Critism of London 2012 logo:*

http://www.creativereview.co.uk/cr-...12-well-at-least-it-doesnt-have-big-ben-on-it

http://www.theweek.co.uk/sport/lond...re-london-2012-olympic-posters-baffle-critics


*NA*tion *ZI*on
*NA*tional *ZI*onism




See Project Blue Beam:
Project Blue Beam The Fake Alien Invasion&#8230; « Hidden Agendas


Please be open minded and take things with a pinch of salt.

*In conclusion*

There is no doubt that a great war is looming not against Aliens as they would like you to believe
but a war between the people who want to control every human people and people who want to be free. AS I said before this Alien period whether its invasion or not is just an ploy to get the masses(people) to be in fear and to unite us one UNDER A FACIST IDOLOGY KNOWN AS THE NEW WORLD ORDER.


----------



## ARSENAL6

The London Olympics Starts at 27th of jULY
thE FILM Neighborhood Watch also opens at 27th

link: 
Neighborhood Watch (film) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

...and you know how Media plays with our minds.


----------



## isro2222

@Arsenal6 it might be true that America might have a UFO developed by the help of Captured Zeta (3rd race alien).... But why don't obama use that UFO? just imagine if america has this UFO's than do u think there would be iran? Do u think then world would be safe?.... There are reports that even Hitler had it.... To be honest both America and Hitler did Had UFO but they cant make one due to Know How problem and the material used in the UFO (material in UFO not from earth. just gold was from earth).... It true that in Area 51 humans and aliens (captured ones) working together but to make a UFO by earth material might take centuries.... Here is the video of Area 51 aliens working side by side with humans.... 
YouTube - humans working along side aliens at area 51


----------



## Safriz

tvsram1992 said:


> Indian Army would be happy to give you warm welcome at the border
> Chill buddy its not his claim , *he is posting links which are as per rules* .



Probably that's why such a useless thread is being allowed to continue...

I have years of experience in fighting Locust hoards...so i can protect planet earth if invaded..and indian army? Huh,they stand no chance in front of me..

This is what i look like


----------



## isro2222

This the REAL ABDUCTION video of stan.... The guy been followed by Aliens for a month. He went to police and told them look up in night sky.... That UFO kept following me.... Police said him to go home and they cant do anything about it. Anywhere he goes the UFO kept followed him.... He kept shooting videos of it while walking down the streeth while every people use to watch the UFO following him.... Then mr Stan lost temper and he said come and take me because am fedup living in fear.... He set the CAM opposite his window. One night Alien came and got caught on cam.... That alien took mr Stan in spaceship and injected a chip in his hand.... NASA and experts declared the video is Real.... Mr Stan said humans are helpless against this Aliens.... Must watch video 
YouTube - This is it! The REAL Stan Romanek Alien Video


----------



## isro2222

First ever pics of GOOTAN.... They look so much different from Zetans and Zeebans.... Infact GOOTAN looks more scary. They look different because Gootan planet far away then Zeta red dwarf planet and blue planet Zeeba.... Gootans are agressive but when deer hunters shot at him then he didn't shoot back.... May be he didn't want to harm humans.... Or may be he didn't had any weapon when he landed on earth.... But when deer hunters shot at him then bullets didnt penetrate him.... 
DEER HUNTERS SHOOT AT ALIENS | iBreakingNews - Breaking News Updates, Sports News, Entertainment News, Celebrity Gossip and much more. 
DEER HUNTERS SHOOT AT ALIENS | Weekly World News


----------



## Vassnti

isro2222 said:


> DEER HUNTERS SHOOT AT ALIENS | iBreakingNews - Breaking News Updates, Sports News, Entertainment News, Celebrity Gossip and much more.
> DEER HUNTERS SHOOT AT ALIENS | Weekly World News



Hate to tell you but once the roar starts deer hunters blaze away at anything, if they cant tell a guy in a bright orange vest isnt a deer i doubt there ability to recognise an alien.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## junk

isro2222 said:


> NASA declared that ALIEN'S from planet *gootan* will reach earth by november this year.... The pictures few months ago shown huge mothership about 200 miles wide refueling around sun.... Many said may be alien's might make mercury its new home but many thinks aliens of planet gootan coming towards earth.... Last year november 3 ships landed in china and indonesia. Many have seen but goverment denied it.... Ships dissapeard but many gootans went into hiding in china and indonesia.... Now NASA says they don't know what gootans wants. Are they coming for our natural resources or they want to teach us further about science. The spaceship of gootans are around 200 miles wide and its 3 motherships. its believed there must be half milion gootans inside in each mothership.... Some says aliens from planet ZEEBA are in touch with human and they will help humans incase of war. Its believed Gootans are enemy of Zeebans. What is going on? i think its all fake.... But the UFO mothership found near sun is scary.... They seems far advanced and their mothership didn't even got burned by Sun's heat. The mother ship was invisible but when sun flares hit the mothership it was viewable.... If its real then are they coming on earth to attack us? NASA always hide about aliens but this time they the one who is saying Aliens indeed headed towards earth.... If its real then thats scary.... By the way i myself seen UFO in india and it was telecast live. Thousands of indians and media were present.... And also a india scientist took a video of a alien in space shoot who pass by them near himalayas. By the way indian scientists told they will show something they building.... i think they will tell about UFO's. Infact on net everywhere its written that world's goverment would tell in august to everyone that get ready for war.... i wish its all fake. it reminds me of tom cruise movie....
> They're Here!!! | The Paranormal: Exploring the Unexplained | eons.com



Who named them gootan 

Could a alien threat unite all the lunatic human beings on earth?


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

junk said:


> Who named them gootan
> 
> Could a alien threat unite all the lunatic human beings on earth?



Lol, an alien attack would only unite humans for the duration of the attack. After that humans will return to their previous routine.


----------



## junk

i think it can unite, the question is the amount of privacy they will take away from humans, they would want to record your DNA & they would want to record who you are sleeping with just to make sure you don't deliver alien babies etc etc, they are some control freaks out there.


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

junk said:


> i think it can unite, the question is the amount of privacy they will take away from humans, they would want to record your DNA & they would want to record who you are sleeping with just to make sure you don't deliver alien babies etc etc, they are some control freaks out there.



I mean if we win a war against aliens then humans will return to fighting themselves. 

If they want a sample of my DNA they can have it. What are they going to do with anyway? I don't mind as long as they are just running some simple experiments. 

By the way I really doubt aliens would ever come to earth to enslave mankind. Beings advanced enough to travel to earth & yet they still want to enslave humans, can't they develop some mechanical servants!?  Yeah.........lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Maleesh

OhYeah!!!! They'll eat our brains 4 dinner


----------



## isro2222

A real UFO made in area 51 failed the test.... Possibly a americans flying it. The UFO lost the control and hit the ground hard (may b killing the pilot) and it again went up for 2nd ground hit..... Which destroyed the ship.... This proves that captured aliens helping humans to make a UFO but due to lack of materials (materials which dont catch fire at light speed) humans are not able to make UFO till this date.... Take a look at this Real UFO testing which went wrong.... 
YouTube - UFO crash real image


----------



## Carl Johnson




----------



## isro2222

What happened in sky of Kentucky and arkansas?.... Chickens flying a Km up in air before falling to their death in kentucky and Birds drop dead in arkansas.... Please note that birds died due to High pressure of something that burst their internal organs same way 9 russian hikers died without any external injuries.... It was internal injury that killed them all and the internal injuries were made by high pressure force on their body which was similar to high impact car crash.... (in car crash both external and internal injuries accors but in 9 russians, chickens and birds death it was internal injuries without any external injuries) scientists said it might be Virus but in Virus chickens dont fly upto a KM in sky and Birds internal organs dont exploade mid air.... Was it Test by Gootans? Or a warning to humans? Some say it was Zeebans who like making people smile but i believe it was Gootans Warning to humans....
KENTUCKY CHICKENS FALL FROM SKY! | Weekly World News 
Over 3,000 Birds Mysteriously Die, Fall from Sky in Arkansas | Planetsave


----------



## isro2222

3000 Birds died in a minute in sky of Arkansas.... A minute before they died people heard 12 loud bangs in deep sky.... All birds died due to trauma and they all had internal injuries.... Scientist said it must be Bird Flu (thats funny). In bird flu all birds dies at same time? By internal injuries with 12 loud bangs (exploison) in deep sky?.... It was a Test or a warning by Gootans.... Exact same way 9 russian hikers died.... 
http://planetsave.com/2011/01/04/over-3000-birds-mysteriously-die-fall-from-sky-in-arkansas/
http://planetsave.com/2011/01/04/over-3000-birds-mysteriously-die-fall-from-sky-in-arkansas/


----------



## isro2222

This is how people gets Abducted by Aliens.... Within 2 second a human gets Abducted and after 2 hours he again back to Earth in his work place.... This guy left his work. The CCTV cam too stops for 2 seconds and in a flash of light the guy dissapeared.... This is real video. Must watch.... 
YouTube - Alien Abduction Caught on Tape


----------



## isro2222

Slowly its becoming clear why Aliens headed towards earth.... Its due to global warming.... Aliens are worried that if Earth exploades then whole galaxy will be in trouble.... Think hard and two things would come in your mind.... First is they might tell us to do exactly what they say (they might handover the technology to make earth better place to live) or They might attack us to stop global warming.... 
NASA: Space Aliens May Attack Earth to Save Planet From Global Warming | The Gateway Pundit


----------



## isro2222

UFO sightings kept getting bigger day by day.... It will get increase upto 5000 percent by november.... 
YouTube - Fox News UFO Sightings 2012 
UFO Sightings Skyrocket Into 2012 
UFO Sightings increase in 2012 |


----------



## isro2222

China's moon orbiter caught a alien base on dark side of moon.... 
http://www.top10ufo.com/albums/userpics/10001/alien-moon-base-chinas-orbiter.jpg

What is on the dark side of the moon? NASA says theres a alien base with a biggest machine that humans never saw before.... That machine sucking minerals out of moon.... Only NASA knows what aliens going to do with the material they stealing from moon.... Must read.... 
Alien Moon Base Secrets Revealed, NASA secrets 
YouTube - NASA Confirms Moon Structures Exist 2012


----------



## isro2222

Why America kept provoking Aliens? When america found out Aliens has base on moon then America launched an Nuclear Missile towards it.... But Aliens shot that Missile within no Time.... Aliens Dont fear Nuclear weapons but they want to destroy it because whatever Aliens want on earth might be targeted by America by Nuclear warheads.... Aliens indeed coming on earth for something they want.... If they want earth materials than they might target humans because we might create problems.... (in that case we all dead).... If Aliens wants to make us Slave then there is a ray of hope we might live (as a slave forever).... If Aliens coming here to make humans friends then we are safe (i doubt this one as Aliens targeted our military around world and also humans and animals).... Aliens coming on earth since 1000s of years. Humans never provoked them but now America did its Best to make them red hot angry.... Sometime i feel that what america did to world might happened to America itself.... America has no right to make Aliens angry. By making them angry America put humans at risk.... Must watch.... 
YouTube - UFO shot down a missile in Taiwan 2011 
YouTube - ufo DISABLES US missile 
Aliens 'hit our nukes': They even landed at a Suffolk base, claim airmen | Mail Online 
YouTube - THEY ARRIVED?- Huge UFOs caught on Telescope 2011


----------



## junk

p(-)0ENiX said:


> I mean if we win a war against aliens then humans will return to fighting themselves.
> 
> If they want a sample of my DNA they can have it. What are they going to do with anyway? I don't mind as long as they are just running some simple experiments.
> 
> By the way I really doubt aliens would ever come to earth to enslave mankind. Beings advanced enough to travel to earth & yet they still want to enslave humans, can't they develop some mechanical servants!?  Yeah.........lol.



Universe is infinite, so we can safely assume there will be no end to alien threat we may just want to keep conquering infinity? that would give peace for few billion human generations


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

junk said:


> Universe is infinite, so we can safely assume there will be no end to alien threat we may just want to keep conquering infinity? that would give peace for few billion human generations



Up till now there has never been a real alien threat. As for infinity, I doubt infinity exists in real life. Lets assume that an event took place at a particular point in time. However if time as an example was infinite than that event could never really take place since there would be an infinite number of events preceding it. 

Anyway, I could be wrong, but that's my view about infinity.


----------



## isro2222

This makes me even more confused.... A italian lady claimed she had abducted by 2 types of Aliens since she was a girl.... She was choosen to be producer of Hybrids (human + Alien).... She had a metal chip in her brain inserted by Aliens. Scientists proved its real and indeed Aliens abducting her.... When she was 2 months pregnant then doctors proved that what they removed is indeed a alien baby.... She claimed there r 2 types of aliens she knew. One is humanoid who are alot same like humans.... Other is grey alien who dont have any feelings. They same like robots (not real robots but similar to them who dont have good or bad or feelings. they created by scientists from other planet). She claimed that grey aliens created for long journey and grey aliens lacks any sexual organs.... They want to creat hybrids to make sure they dont extint forever (as they cant reproduce).... They dont do any sexual harm. They do it by science way by test tube (as they lack sexual organs). But the humanoids are the one who do sex with humans as are genes match them more then any animal on planet earth (male humanoid sex with human female and vice o versa).... The grey aliens told her that humanoids are enemy of greys and humans. They told her within 2 to 3 years Earth would get attacked (3yrs exactly 2012).... The greys wants a new breeds of human + alien so they can shift it to other planet where life can grow safely. Must read and watch 
YouTube - Italia 8 J 2009 Alien Fetus aftermath.flv 
YouTube - UFO ABDUCTION - Italian Woman Impregnated by Aliens 100% Real Footage 
UFOs 2012|UFO Sightings|Alien UFO Pictures|What Are UFOs|2012 Solar Strom|Mexico UFO: Italian alien abducted woman interviewed about her fetus autopsy


----------



## isro2222

Here is the picture for people who has mobile phones and who can't view youtube videos on it.... This is the lady i mentioned above Post who been abducted by Aliens.... They impregnant her 18 times and every after 2 months they removed her 2 months old fetus who than they grow it by themselfs (they have that technology claimed by italian lady).... 
http://www.hotinchina.net/myscorner/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/&#26410;&#21629;&#21517;4.jpg


----------



## isro2222

Vimana (UFO) this UFO was built by Aliens for indian kings.... Vimanas are of alot different shapes and sizes but they lack the speed.... However Aliens did gave indians a powerful thunder bolt spears....
Vimana (UFO) Found In Cave In Afghanistan « jimmyprophet


----------



## isro2222

India was super power in ancient times due to Aliens Help.... Slowly as thousands of years pass by, the weapons and UFO technology lost behind.... Our scientists still searching it and so does chinese, americans and brits scients.... Mahabharat war was more deadly then world war I and II.... Here is a brief info of iron Thunderbolt weapon given to indians by Aliens.... 
Oppenheimer&#8217;s Iron Thunderbolt: Evidence of Ancient Super-Weapons? | Mysterious Universe


----------



## isro2222

Here is the pictures of iron thunderbolt used in the biggest war The Mahabharata. No war till date can match The Mahabharata war.... Aliens gave india iron thunderbolt (nuclear weapon) to defeat the enemy.... 
http://taicarmen.files.wordpress.com/2011/07/mahabharata_war.jpg
http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_8yDm-RRgfGA/TAP3V-qWULI/AAAAAAAAHms/jOZXmlinFBA/s1600/ramayan+reborn.jpg
http://kumarmohit.files.wordpress.com/2008/09/gita-101.jpg
http://www.harekrsna.com/sun/features/06-08/blast2.jpg


----------



## isro2222

Today i will give you all the Biggest findings that we all looking for.... But first before giving that findings i want you all to look at this creature found alive by farmer in mexico who drowned this baby Humanoid in water (it took an hour to kill it) and then he gave it to the scientists who then declared it as alien humanoid after doing tests.... By the way the farmer who killed baby humanoid found burned alive in his car.... it seem that Aliens took revenge.... The car found to be highly radioactive.... Take a look at this link and then i tell u about something we all want to know.... 
blogsters guild: A 'REAL' Mexican Alien Found in Mexico: Unknown Creature Baffles Scientist 
Alien baby found in mexico. - Socialphy


----------



## isro2222

This is it.... This is what i was looking for to clear my confusion.... I always wonder why the hell i see so many different types of Aliens.... Atlast i got the Answer. Below is the link which explains by pin point accurasy whats going on.... It explains how many types of Aliens are their.... This findings came by stuying Aliens since 1000s of years.... It seems NASA SETI AMERICA knew it all because i have seen the american scientist interview in which he told exactly same thing.... This link below explains it in Details. MUST READ to understand whats going on.... This is very important link.... 
Alien Types, UFO Casebook Files


----------



## Hideki Yukawa

Alright! We will have something to kill for fur, meat and skin. I don't know what should I think about this news.


----------



## Saif_ullah

where is batman superman and that idiot spiderman


----------



## The enlightened

To aliens [who are monitoring this website].





Just Bring it, Bit%h


----------



## born

Earth is under attack!!! OMG!!!

No need to panic.USA will lead a counter attack using the f22 modified with friendly alien tech. 

We might also get help from Superman,Batman,Spiderman,Fantastic four,Captain America etc...

India might sent its indigenous superhero the mighty Shakthiman.

So no need to worry, evil aliens dont stand a chance against Earth's forces.


----------



## isro2222

I always use to think why there are so many different types of Aliens.... Some are grays.... Some are 3.5 feet tall while others 8 feet talls.... While some are beautiful looking human aliens while others are ugly aliens.... i use to think why some aliens got power to read minds while some dont.... Why other superior aliens are hard to catch while some are easy to catch.... Why rosewell female alien looked hybrid.... The Answer of it i found atlast. There are so many types of Aliens from many Planets like sirus, zeta, zeeba, gootan and many more.... Am extremely happy knowing that some of them want to help Humans.... Although many want to harm and rule humans.... What made me happy is that many advance Aliens want to save earth from Gootans and hostile aliens (2 of them will arrive on earth this november).... Am always was confused why so many different types of UFO's we see. Atlast i knew that they all are from Different planets.... My most favorite is TRIANGLE UFO.... its believed the TRIANGLE UFO is of womens who teached Egyptians How to make TRIANGLE PYRAMIDS.... The egyptians than made this womens as GODDESS.... This womens believed to be alot beautiful same like drawings we see of egyptians females.... They have almond shape eyes and beautiful body and long smonth hair.... This Womens (GODDESSES) are far superior then humans.... Although am bit confused.... The Bible, Quran and Bhagwat gita and many more wrote that God would come down and end the bad humans on earth.... As u know TRIANGLE UFO known as ship of GODS AND GODDESSES.... one thing also to be noted that many other aliens thinks we are Cattles.... They eat us. Many human bones found on moon.... This Link clears all my doubts.... Do save this Link. It will be helpful for us to understand which Aliens are good and which are Harmful.... Alien Types, UFO Casebook Files


----------



## Fazlu

Please, Please, Please, Mr. Isro2222; Please just give up.


----------



## isro2222

@Fazlu do you think this is funny? Aliens abduction and threat is real.... If u haven't got abducted or haven't seen UFO yet then it doesn't mean its not there.... I understand you won't understand millions of people's pain who been abducted or who lost family member in abduction by Aliens.... Do you know its Believed 5% of world population believed to be abducted and less then 1% came back alive? 4% dissapeared in the name of expriments and MEAT.... If u think this is funny then don't even open this thread (same goes to all who thinks aliens abduction is funny and joke).... i havent seen a American posting any post in this thread. May be they think its funny or they afraid knowing america not super power because Aliens thinks they are cattles.... Alien threat is real and Even NASA SETI and world goverment accepts Aliens do exist.... Please avoid this thread if you dont want to accept that there are Aliens who are superior than Humans.... People here in this thread says they Aint real.... In a way they are insulting people who been abducted or lost life in abduction. People says UFO aint real but they dont explain the proofs of UFO sightings. Avoid reading this thread because truth is Bitter in taste.... 
Alien abduction insurance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia 
Millions worldwide abducted by aliens | Syfy.co.uk 
UFO Alien Abductions


----------



## The enlightened

isro2222 said:


> @Fazlu do you think this is funny? Aliens abduction and threat is real.... If u haven't got abducted or haven't seen UFO yet then it doesn't mean its not there.... I understand you won't understand millions of people's pain who been abducted or who lost family member in abduction by Aliens.... Do you know its Believed 5% of world population believed to be abducted and less then 1% came back alive? 4% dissapeared in the name of expriments and MEAT.... If u think this is funny then don't even open this thread (same goes to all who thinks aliens abduction is funny and joke).... i havent seen a American posting any post in this thread. May be they think its funny or they afraid knowing america not super power because Aliens thinks they are cattles.... Alien threat is real and Even NASA SETI and world goverment accepts Aliens do exist.... Please avoid this thread if you dont want to accept that there are Aliens who are superior than Humans.... People here in this thread says they Aint real.... In a way they are insulting people who been abducted or lost life in abduction. People says UFO aint real but they dont explain the proofs of UFO sightings. Avoid reading this thread because truth is Bitter in taste....
> Alien abduction insurance - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Millions worldwide abducted by aliens | Syfy.co.uk
> UFO Alien Abductions


True.
I have had the chance to interact with one such bloke who was abducted by aliens. Said that they had some kind of time machine which he used to go into the future and buy Call of Duty 22. But it requires Windows 17 to run which the dumbf**k forgot to get.


----------



## Ulysses

Aliens are scard to attack earth because of our F22s and 11 ACs.... haha :p


----------



## isro2222

@Ulysses Aliens are not attacking Earth due to Good Aliens from Planet Sirus and Zeeba including Zeta.... They fear good Aliens (not humans).... However when the back up arrive (in huge numbers) they will make a move.... By the way F-22 is a toy for Few months Old Alien kids.... America seems alot proud on F-22 (which is grounded now due to Oxygen problem. Google it.)....


----------



## The enlightened

isro2222 said:


> @Ulysses Aliens are not attacking Earth due to Good Aliens from Planet Sirus and Zeeba including Zeta.... They fear good Aliens (not humans).... However when the back up arrive (in huge numbers) they will make a move.... By the way F-22 is a toy for Few months Old Alien kids.... America seems alot proud on F-22 (which is grounded now due to Oxygen problem. Google it.)....


What about J20? Heard it was good. And don't forget the MEGATONS


----------



## tvsram1992

once there were people who laughed at the persons who argued that some other human civilization exits beyond oceans that was against some religions that say earth is stationary and flat .


----------



## isro2222

Just 4 days ago UFO seen over Hong Kong.... 
YouTube - UFO over Hong Kong, China / May 3, 2012


----------



## DF-41 ICBM

Who gives a flying f*ck about aliens.
Hopefully the aliens can do the human species a favour by getting rid of those Americans.


----------



## The enlightened

I recieved an encrypted message from Klingons for isro2222. Sorry for the delay man. It was not compatible with Windows 7. They had written it on Windows 95 and I had to use compatibility mode. 
It says 
SHUT THE FU*K UP


----------



## isro2222

UFO playing with Sukhoi 27 jet fighter.... Check what happened as soon as it passed by Su-27.... 
********.com - UFO attack Sukhoi Su-27 fighter 27,07,2002

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

is anyone from Airforce here? Can they tell which Jet fighter is this near UFO? the UFO seen on radar and the jet fighter chased it but UFO kept playing with Jet fighter at Light speed (going round and round around jet fighter) until lost intrest and vanished....
http://www.12vn.net/images/ufo_picture_11.jpg


----------



## timetravel

ppl here may be taking this thread lightly.... but aliens do exist.... we are just orbitting one in a billion billion billion stars... and coz we not seen one alien we think we are supreme....  

Aliens exits... great work ISRO...like ur thread !!

rather then Aleins I would call them Intelligent beings.. if Earth has them why wont other planets... !! lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

@Timetravel in our galaxy there are many planets which got Life.... A human didn't even landed on Mars and yet claims we are alone in universe.... Although am happy that now Goverment can't hide it anymore.... We were created by Aliens millions of years ago.... Same way Aliens creating more race. Am afraid of the bad aliens who want to harm humans. According to them we are Cattles. What they build millions of years ago we still havent built it.... i wish good Aliens would Help humans.... Although i doubt they will give any super weapon as they knew humans (mostly america) Can't be trusted. A super weapon humans will use on humans.... i think thats the reason Good Aliens avoids giving Humans anything that humans might misuse it....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

This is very famous incident happened.... UFO attacked a Romanian Mig 21 jet fighter.... It was badly damaged but some how landed.... UFO caught on Mig Camera which was installed in Mig-21.... The UFO was playing with the Mig-21 and damaged it but UFO didnt even got a scratch.... 
YouTube - UFO hits Romanian fighter jet 
UFOs crash into Romanian fighter jet - Video Dailymotion 
Romanian fighter jet hit by UFOs - Wikinews, the free news source


----------



## isro2222

This one of Gray Aliens race indeed a threat to humanity.... No wonder why good Aliens deactivated some of American uk nuclear missiles.... This same Gray Aliens (one of gray type) even gave ancient indians nuclear weapon named as iron thunderbolt to destroy enemy population.... It seems that Gray Aliens did Helped HITLER to reduce population of Earth (read for motive of aliens).... Must read.... 
The Alien-Nazi Connection 
The Gray Alien Alliance with Adolph Hitler and the Nazis by Sir Arthur Conan Dolye


----------



## tvsram1992

timetravel said:


> ppl here may be taking this thread lightly.... but aliens do exist.... we are just orbitting one in a billion billion billion stars... and coz we not seen one alien we think we are supreme....
> 
> Aliens exits... great work ISRO...like ur thread !!
> 
> rather then Aleins I would call them Intelligent beings.. if Earth has them why wont other planets... !! lol


They do exist but we are unable to find them because of distance . Once crossing the sea is considered as reaching pluto 


tvsram1992 said:


> once there were people who laughed at the persons who argued that some other human civilization exits beyond oceans that was against some religions that say earth is stationary and flat .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mosu

isro2222 said:


> NASA declared that ALIEN'S from planet gootan will reach earth by november this year.... The pictures few months ago shown huge mothership about 200 miles wide refueling around sun.... Many said may be alien's might make mercury its new home but many thinks aliens of planet gootan coming towards earth.... Last year november 3 ships landed in china and indonesia. Many have seen but goverment denied it.... Ships dissapeard but many gootans went into hiding in china and indonesia.... Now NASA says they don't know what gootans wants. Are they coming for our natural resources or they want to teach us further about science. The spaceship of gootans are around 200 miles wide and its 3 motherships. its believed there must be half milion gootans inside in each mothership.... Some says aliens from planet ZEEBA are in touch with human and they will help humans incase of war. Its believed Gootans are enemy of Zeebans. What is going on? i think its all fake.... But the UFO mothership found near sun is scary.... They seems far advanced and their mothership didn't even got burned by Sun's heat. The mother ship was invisible but when sun flares hit the mothership it was viewable.... If its real then are they coming on earth to attack us? NASA always hide about aliens but this time they the one who is saying Aliens indeed headed towards earth.... If its real then thats scary.... By the way i myself seen UFO in india and it was telecast live. Thousands of indians and media were present.... And also a india scientist took a video of a alien in space shoot who pass by them near himalayas. By the way indian scientists told they will show something they building.... i think they will tell about UFO's. Infact on net everywhere its written that world's goverment would tell in august to everyone that get ready for war.... i wish its all fake. it reminds me of tom cruise movie....
> They're Here!!! | The Paranormal: Exploring the Unexplained | eons.com



i think this a joke of year


----------



## tvsram1992

laghari said:


> i think this a joke of year


That is a joke but its highly possible that we may contact our first alien publicly in mid future


----------



## isro2222

Most of technology America has today is from Germany.... America stolen everything from Germany. Aliens helped Hitler to build UFO, steath jet fighter even hitler was near to aquire Nuclear bomb.... America stolen everything.... The Steath design today america has is a copy of what Hitler was building in his time.... 
Hitler's UFO Connection During World War II | Suite101.com


----------



## The enlightened

Aliens helped Einstein devise the Theory of Special Relativity. And as can be seen from isro2222's posts. They can easily break this law and travel from place to the other in a whisker. 
Aliens cannot be trusted. 
Death to the Infidels...um...Aliens.


----------



## isro2222

BIG NEWS.... 1000s of UFO's Seen over village of France. Many claimed that good Aliens told them Earth will be attacked by other Alien race but this village will be left alone and wont be harmed.... They want to reduce human population and Not make them dissapear forever like Dinosaurs.... France village won't be touched. People already started shifting to france village.... Must read.... 
Hundreds await Dooms Day in French village - UPI.com 
Apocalypse 2012: France's Bugarach Peak Draws Believers Who Await Alien Rescuers

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

Former NASA scientist tells all.... 
YouTube - 2012 Prepare for the Alien Invasion First Contact

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

Why London 2012 olympics mascots 'ALIEN'? Why not fairy, angels, dwarf, ghost etc etc? Why ALIEN moscot?.... There is news that there will be staged Alien invasion at Closing ceremony in August.... (please note that there is news that goverments of world will tell us about Aliens in August).... Its really confusing.... Will goverments of world would tell us in Closing ceremony to prepare our self for Alien invasion? It is possible because half the world population view olympics.... So message would spread like wild fire....


----------



## heartrocker22

No prob if alien attacks ........we have mighty US ...who will discover some way to destroy there mothership after their sub ships have destroyed every other country ......And i pretty sure the US attack will be lead by Capt. Steven spielberg looking at his past exp in alien interaction and strategy planning .....Hell he might lead the charge sitting on safed ghoda .......

Human race will continue


----------



## SHAMK9

isro2222 said:


> Former NASA scientist tells all....
> YouTube - 2012 Prepare for the Alien Invasion First Contact


this is scary


----------



## isro2222

@Shamk9 indeed its very scary but same time very confusing.... My nanny use to tell me when i was a boy that Aliens from other planets took away our Gods. Every each God on earth now lives in other planet.... She use to tell me that they will visit earth.... am shocked knowing how much accurate she was.... Its now proven that Gods live on two planets named as Sirus and Nibiru.... Sirus is the planet where most Gods live who visited earth in past and will visit it again.... (mentioned in Bible etc etc) While planet nibiru has 3 types of Aliens. One is who rule entire nibiru planet and are most advanced who even got technology to change nibiru planet direction.... This race dont care about humans.... 2nd is scientists race who like humans and planet earth and want to explore earth.... 3rd is religious race who loves human and life and they want the first race to change nibiru direction so Earth wont get effected by nibiru's gravitational force.... Must watch.... 
YouTube - Alien Gods Return 2012


----------



## isro2222

Aliens developed the capability to dissapear or to stay invinsible (which they lack in ancient times).... Did the Aliens America caught told them the secret of staying invinsible to eyes?.... As u know UFO can stay hidden.... Only UFO lights are visible (if its ON).... You decide by taking look at this video (please note do mute the music).... 
YouTube - INVISIBLE soldier caught on video


----------



## isro2222

Very sad and worrying news (scary too).... Since last a year am watching many news like Dogs, dolphins, Cattles etc etc Doing Suicide.... I kept wondering why. Last year scientists said Dolphins suicide in large number due to humans torture in sea (pollution).... They said dolphins protesting it by doing suicide (that was funny and lame excuse).... But Now it seems someone doing a experiment on Dolphins and Dogs (please note that both Dolphins and Dogs are close to humans).... its just like we do experiment on Monkeys and Rats before doing it on Humans.... It seems Hostile Aliens searching a formula to make sure humans Suicide all together exact same time.... There are many reports where dolphins and dogs suicided in large number without any reason.... The latest one is here in this Link.... 
ALIENS KILLING PERU&#8217;S DOLPHINS | Weekly World News


----------



## isro2222

Aliens experiment or warning?.... 
HISTORIES OF THINGS TO COME: Millennial Mysteries: Mass Deaths of Dolphins, Fish, Birds, Animals Continue


----------



## Lonely Hermit

"isro222:
wow you never give up do you.


----------



## SpArK

> Alien's to attack earth in november this year?



I guess they attack US first as seen in Hollywood movies. 

It will be around January when they attack India, Pakistan , China and rest of region..

US wont be having Christmas holidays but we will have Christmas and New-year party. It sucks to be in US ..


----------



## The enlightened

27 pages of garbage from all over the world. This thread doesn't even the deserve to be moved to the stupid and funny section anymore.


----------



## isro2222

People who think this thread is garbage should stay out of this Thread.... Why visiting it. If you cant explain what's going on (ufo's, abductions, suicides etc etc) Then stay out of this Thread.... This thread is only for Millions of people who been victim of Aliens and billions of people who believe in Aliens. People who posting garbage here (Non believers) wont understand what it feels like loosing family member, relative, friends etc etc to Alien abduction and Torture....


----------



## SpArK

isro2222 said:


> People who think this thread is garbage should stay out of this Thread.... Why visiting it. If you cant explain what's going on (ufo's, abductions, suicides etc etc) Then stay out of this Thread.... This thread is only for Millions of people who been victim of Aliens and billions of people who believe in Aliens. People who posting garbage here (Non believers) wont understand what it feels like loosing family member, relative, friends etc etc to Alien abduction and Torture....



I wish to see you as an active member *here in november* to answer these.

seeya then.


----------



## RazPaK

^

Spark is an alien.


----------



## SpArK

RazPaK said:


> ^
> 
> Spark is an alien.



Oops, my secret cover is exposed. 

I must inform the galactical elders and ask for the space ship to come and attack all of u tiny earthlings..

What a disgusting species of the universe.


----------



## isro2222

@spark am not a military planner of Aliens.... But i will be here. Till then Kindly stay outta this thread. Thank you.


----------



## The enlightened

SpArK said:


> Oops, my secret cover is exposed.
> 
> I must inform the galactical elders and ask for the space ship to come and attack all of u tiny earthlings..
> 
> What a disgusting species of the universe.


I don't think any of your 'mates' are going to come back after the thrashing they got in Independence Day.


----------



## saiyan0321

well i for one welcome our new overlords the leaders right now suck and a regime change everywhere would be good for the world but secretly i will be starting a resistance against them using their technology 


befriend them and then kill them for trusting humansPP



> I don't think any of your 'mates' are going to come back after the thrashing they got in Independence Day.



pfft who needs that loser group these guys got it covered






and hopefully we will be able to train enough of these guys to keep peace and fight those guys off


----------



## SpArK

The enlightened said:


> I don't think any of your 'mates' are going to come back after the thrashing they got in Independence Day.



You earthlings make cheap movies with us portraying as anything out of ur imagination.US president flying a vintage jet into spaceship and bombing it... LMAO

Atleast some of the technologies were plagarised by that Michael Bay guy in movie transformers.

My time spend in PDF has acquired all the necessary information of all ur defence technologies and info on equipments. To be honest , you guys dont even have 5% capability of what we possess.

All that needed to attack you earthlings is a fart gun , which when fired will make all u human beings fart continues and that will make a propulsion that makes u air born and go KABOOM.


----------



## saiyan0321

> Many have seen but goverment denied it.... Ships dissapeard but many gootans went into hiding in china and indonesia



great now obama will say the aliens are here to destroy us and china is harbouring those interglactic terrorist the world sho0uld unite under a single banner and attack 



> By the way i myself seen UFO in india and it was telecast live. Thousands of indians and media were present.... And also a india scientist took a video of a alien in space shoot who pass by them near himalayas. By the way indian



i know i know man we all watch *indian tv * but its for fun man you shouldnt take it seriously that end of the worlds thing has more chances of happening then thisP


----------



## SpArK

Has China issued any warnings yet to aliens?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## saiyan0321

> All that needed to attack you earthlings is a fart gun , which when fired will make all u human beings fart continues and that will make a propulsion that makes u air born and go KABOOM.



just point it at the cows they will do it more perfectly and slowly see i am helping you aliens to destroy my race plz take me with you and teach me your knowledge and give me the honor of being the only earthling you left aliveP



> Has China issued any warnings yet to aliens?



no they denied any such things but hilary clinton made speech in england where she said that the CIA have tracked the alien leader in FATA pakistan and it seems pakistan is harbouring him she clearly said that to surrender the alien or pakistan will face consequences and the drone strikes will be widened to kill aliens also 

pakistan hina rabbani has asked hilary to give proof and told her no aliens were in apkistan and not to make baseless accusations


----------



## The enlightened

SpArK said:


> You earthlings make cheap movies with us portraying as anything out of ur imagination.US president flying a vintage jet into spaceship and bombing it... LMAO
> 
> Atleast some of the technologies were plagarised by that Michael Bay guy in movie transformers.
> 
> My time spend in PDF has acquired all the necessary information of all ur defence technologies and info on equipments. To be honest , you guys dont even have 5% capability of what we possess.
> 
> All that needed to attack you earthlings is a fart gun , which when fired will make all u human beings fart continues and that will make a propulsion that makes u air born and go KABOOM.


Yeah right. Your time on PDF would have been a complete waste. All we discuss here is speculations about this and that jet. In reality, we have been closely studying you aliens for quite some time now and we have managed to capture one you alive.





Your technology is more junk than those of vikings and will be thrashed by experimental humans such as these which have been kept classified.


----------



## Patriot

SpArK said:


> Has China issued any warnings yet to aliens?


Nope - But I've heard India has threatened surgical strikes and two front war against two Zeebans and Gootans that would last only 36 hours.


----------



## The enlightened

SpArK said:


> Has China issued any warnings yet to aliens?


No. But they have found out that your planet was once part of the great Chi-Chan-Cho empire and thus rightfully belongs to them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SpArK

The enlightened said:


> Yeah right. Your time on PDF would have been a complete waste. All we discuss here is speculations about this and that jet. In reality, we have been closely studying you aliens for quite some time now and we have managed to capture one you alive.
> Your technology is more junk than those of vikings and will be thrashed by experimental humans such as these which have been kept classified.
> http://cheryls[/QUOTE]
> 
> Haha.. This sure is your lucky day.
> 
> Last time when 1 guy said these crap i located his location by IP and teleported to the place and turned him into Liquid methane.
> 
> It sure is ur lucky day..Go make merry.


----------



## saiyan0321

> Has China issued any warnings yet to aliens?



what do these gootans look like maybe they have weakness of water like in the signs movie


----------



## The enlightened

SpArK said:


> Haha.. This sure is your lucky day.
> 
> Last time when 1 guy said these crap i located his location by IP and teleported to the place and turned him into Liquid methane.
> 
> It sure is ur lucky day..Go make merry.


What? Too scared now that I have leaked your real body in front of the whole planet Earth.
BTW I use a very nice little software Hotspot Shield that makes my IP untraceable.


----------



## isro2222

Must watch.... 
YouTube - Unbelievable Night Vision Ufo Events!!!


----------



## Carl Johnson

isro2222 said:


> Must watch....
> YouTube - Unbelievable Night Vision Ufo Events!!!



isro2222 bhai,kahan se khod kar nikalte ho ye jaankariyan?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

What made Aliens so much angry that they taking lifes of Dolphins, Dogs, even attacking Jet fighters?.... It was two countries who provoked Aliens by shooting down 'non battleship' UFO's.... Must watch video.... 
YouTube - ALIEN UFO WARS BATTLE IN SPACE


----------



## isro2222

What made wikileaks stop from revealing about war between America and Aliens?.... Must Read (very scary knowing how desperate Aliens are to have control of Planet Earth. Am sure they will indeed make a move very soon.).... 
WikiLeaks Set To Reveal US-UFO War In Southern Ocean | EUTimes.net


----------



## isro2222

Very important video about Greys vs Raptilians.... Now i know why Greys use to remove a chemical from human brain when the human was in panic attack after abduction.... Greys dont have any feelings. They want emotions for new breed.... While raptilians are the worse enemy of Humans who wants Humans to kill each other. Raptilians been dumped on earth and they want to rule planet earth.... Their bases are inside ground (not in mountains and sea because other Alien races took over it).... Raptilians eats human flesh and they are at war with greys.... 
YouTube - Alien Species 2 - Greys and Reptilians


----------



## isro2222

Greys told humans that raptilians been dumped on Earth by their boss raptilians due to some wrong doing of Raptilians.... Its like a jail (punishment).... But now that raptilians who been dumped want to rule earth and dont want others to control Earth.... They came to know that The Raptilians who dumped them are returning to earth to Rule.... So now raptilians behaving good with Humans and wants to work with Humans to stop the other Raptilians who are coming back.... It because if the other raptilians comes back then the raptilians on earth would loose Freedom they enjoy on Earth.... Earth is unique.... And all Alien races got eyes on Earth....


----------



## ARSENAL6

You stupid Indians trolls do you see why people, the pakitani and me keep telling that arse licking on whiteman nots good for you 

see what isro2222 keep repeating the same stupity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Cem_

We should offer them the Indians and they will run away from the smell. Earth will be secured forever.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

TOTAL INFORMATION.... This will give u alot information which Aliens are what and are they good to human or Hostile (in details with the picture how they look).... It seems that Raptilians are the one we will war with and Greys are fooling us.... While Human like Aliens are our Friend (they are from planet sirus).... Please read the following Link to know what Aliens are our enemy and friend.... 
Don't Trust This Face!


----------



## The enlightened

Three words
Argumentum ad nauseam.


----------



## T-Rex

isro2222 said:


> NASA declared that ALIEN'S from planet gootan will reach earth by november this year.... The pictures few months ago shown huge mothership about 200 miles wide refueling around sun.... Many said may be alien's might make mercury its new home but many thinks aliens of planet gootan coming towards earth.... Last year november 3 ships landed in china and indonesia. Many have seen but goverment denied it.... Ships dissapeard but many gootans went into hiding in china and indonesia.... Now NASA says they don't know what gootans wants. Are they coming for our natural resources or they want to teach us further about science. The spaceship of gootans are around 200 miles wide and its 3 motherships. its believed there must be half milion gootans inside in each mothership.... Some says aliens from planet ZEEBA are in touch with human and they will help humans incase of war. Its believed Gootans are enemy of Zeebans. What is going on? i think its all fake.... But the UFO mothership found near sun is scary.... They seems far advanced and their mothership didn't even got burned by Sun's heat. The mother ship was invisible but when sun flares hit the mothership it was viewable.... If its real then are they coming on earth to attack us? NASA always hide about aliens but this time they the one who is saying Aliens indeed headed towards earth.... If its real then thats scary.... By the way i myself seen UFO in india and it was telecast live. Thousands of indians and media were present.... And also a india scientist took a video of a alien in space shoot who pass by them near himalayas. By the way indian scientists told they will show something they building.... i think they will tell about UFO's. Infact on net everywhere its written that world's goverment would tell in august to everyone that get ready for war.... i wish its all fake. it reminds me of tom cruise movie....
> They're Here!!! | The Paranormal: Exploring the Unexplained | eons.com




*Do those alien ships by any chance have the blue star of David on them? I won't be surprised if they are seen flying towards Iran!*


----------



## Holmes

Angels mistaken for Aliens?


----------



## isro2222

@Holmes the Elohim are the one we call them Gods.... When All God are immortal then where are they?.... Read About Elohim. They are immortal and they are Gods of humanity.... Be it jesus or indian Gods or any other Gods.... Its the elohim who created Gods for humans. Who send jesus on Earth? It was religious superior race Elohim.... And the Angels, fairys are the Aliens who have tiny wings and they are few inches in height.... My intrest is in knowing about elohim. i believe in them. Many people wrote about them 5000 years ago and many people seen them in modern era.... Our enemy is raptilians who is on Earth since dinosaur age (they look like hybrid of dinosaur).... Its believed that may be they are the one who made dinosaur extint out of planet due to dinosaurs aggression. They couldnt rule the dinosaur so they made them dissapeard out of planet.... Its the raptilians who are enemy of humans and they rule greys.... Greys fooling humans that they will save us. The tactic of raptilians is simple.... They are in few numbers inside ground.... They waiting mothership to arrive so they can launch an attack on Earth from ground and Sky.... Our hopes is Elohims and Sirians and few other human looking Aliens.... Read about Elohim and also the sirians (including few human type races).... 
Don't Trust This Face!


----------



## isro2222

The Elohims (who created Gods and human hybrid slaves).... 
YouTube - The Annunaki And Mankind


----------



## isro2222

Raptilian interview. They are so advanced that they are known as shapeshifter (even being half raptilians they are more advanced then some other Alien races....
YouTube - Reptilian Interview (Audio)


----------



## Ulysses

Its threads like this that make defence.pk popular and active. I hope mods will not close or move this


----------



## isro2222

Reptelians underground base.... Their war tactics are simple. They are waiting for the Masters of reptelians to land on Earth and then they will launch an attack on humans from ground and sky.... This reptelians wants to take over Earth.... They faught brief battle with American military but dissapeard as if they wanted to check what american capablity are.... They were just 1500 in numbers yet made american military nervous. American goverment and military is most scared of this Reptelians.... 
YouTube - Reptilians And Underground Bases


----------



## Imran Khan

hope they will attack on USA -EU like every film and ignore poor asia we have nothing to give them they should fight with USA the great and we just watch on news daily war results like Americans do every 5 years .


----------



## Ulysses

Imran Khan said:


> hope they will attack on USA -EU like every film and ignore poor asia we have nothing to give them they should fight with USA the great and we just watch on news daily war results like Americans do every 5 years .




fool, if we are defeated then the whole world is defeated


----------



## Imran Khan

Ulysses said:


> fool, if we are defeated then the whole world is defeated



better i hope you defeated then we will sign peace deal with them as we are cool humans not like USA blood thirsty . hope they end USA and then talk to china for future of earth 

aliens have unlimited defense budget  hope they arrest obama like saddam was arrested


----------



## isro2222

Sometime i feel like what if the Elohim and sirian race aliens gave America a super weapon?.... America will protect its land while let world get destroyed.... One thing is confirmed that Super weapon Blue Beam indeed exist.... But i doubt it will be effective (please note that first attack on American military happened in 1994 which is same year blue beam project started).... I wish Elohim help india as we indians prays to same God Elohim created for us.... Some says Aliens are in touch with indian goverment. india is alot religious country. Attack on india will be attack on Elohims itself....


----------



## Imran Khan

isro2222 said:


> Sometime i feel like what if the Elohim and sirian race aliens gave America a super weapon?.... America will protect its land while let world get destroyed.... One thing is confirmed that Super weapon Blue Beam indeed exist.... But i doubt it will be effective (please note that first attack on American military happened in 1994 which is same year blue beam project started).... I wish Elohim help india as we indians prays to same God Elohim created for us.... Some says Aliens are in touch with indian goverment. india is alot religious country. Attack on india will be attack on Elohims itself....



what if they will be atheists ? then your hopes will die along with you


----------



## isro2222

Reptilians thinks that humans are cattles.... They wont sign any peace deal. They want to rule Earth.... They are famous for creating Hybrids.... They are rapist too and they eat human Flesh too.... Females on Earth not safe as reptilians after defeating humans will make them Slave. Reptilians are same as Pirates but they are million years ahead in technology then humans.... Their sole intention is to rule planet Earth and make humans slaves.... Humans should not get defeated or else we will b treated worse then animals....


----------



## Imran Khan

isro2222 said:


> Reptilians thinks that humans are cattles.... They wont sign any peace deal. They want to rule Earth.... They are famous for creating Hybrids.... They are rapist too and they eat human Flesh too.... Females on Earth not safe as reptilians after defeating humans will make them Slave. Reptilians are same as Pirates but they are million years ahead in technology then humans.... Their sole intention is to rule planet Earth and make humans slaves.... Humans should not get defeated or else we will b treated worse then animals....



so its mean better to be slave of aliens then slaves of US .good let them rule world i hope they will be better then USA .


----------



## isro2222

@imran they are religious.... Its been study'd about them for 5000 years.... They teached the secrets of universe to indians. They gave us mantra's that connects humans to planets and the mantras words never ends like word 'OM' (NASA confirmed word OM never ends). Elohim teached us about planets (india declared high tide in sea is due to moon 5000years ago while america said same thing just few decades ago). Indians been teached everything by Elohims and sirians. They should protect india....


----------



## isro2222

Aliens india connection.... Must read.... 
THE WAKEUP - India&#8217;s History in connection to Aliens, Super beings and the Return 
The Alien connection with India


----------



## The enlightened

isro2222 said:


> Aliens india connection.... Must read....
> THE WAKEUP - India&#8217;s History in connection to Aliens, Super beings and the Return
> The Alien connection with India





> Even in the &#8216;Star Wars&#8217; movie itself, it has many references to an &#8220;India type culture&#8221;, and the wise master &#8216;Yoda&#8217; and &#8216;Darth Veda&#8217;&#8230; naturally George Lucas (an insider) had to make the Veda reference &#8220;dark&#8221; or &#8216;darth&#8217;.


Darth Vader is an Indian!
I knew it.






Awesome


----------



## isro2222

America recently kept saying that china, india and russia can't land on Moon.... American astronaut armstrong gave an interview in which he told about Aliens threatning him from a distance on moon.... To be honest i doubt America ever landed on Moon.... America says look we got Flag on moon (not a big deal. india has a flag on moon without indian being on moon).... America says look at the FOOT PRINTS on moon and the Landing prints (again no big deal. A moon rover built for it can do that).... In the Video the american Flag blowing in wind.... Question is if there is wind up on moon then how come Foot prints still there? (funny isnt it?).... How come all the materials america braught on Earth from Moon got STOLEN? The truth is america did try to go up on moon but Aliens didnt let them land.... Aliens warned them to stay away. Recently indian chandrayan found water on Moon (american sattelite on back of indian lunar mission) and when the water found America was in joy and we all seen how happy was NASA kept thanking ISRO (funny.... They went on moon and cudnt find water while unmaned mission did the job).... The truth is we can Launch a Unmanned mission to other planets but not manned mission.... Aliens dont let us travel beyond our Planet. We need permission from them for safety of our manned mission. Soon it will change and we will step into next level of life (when good Aliens arrive this year) good Aliens if win battle against the bad aliens then we can step into next level of life which is exploring other planets (manned mission).... 
YouTube - Astronauts Gone Wild - Lunar Landings are fake.[2004]


----------



## isro2222

There were few battles between humans vs Aliens and Aliens vs Aliens.... But am confused about the battle that was faught in space.... There were few UFO's space and suddenly huge flash seen on left side.... Suddenly it hit a UFO and it tumbles and kept tumbling until its lights fades away.... Who shot that UFO? America? Or other UFO?.... There were few UFOs around it but they didnt try to escape. Were they confused what hit other UFO or did they gang up on the UFO and shot dead?.... Was it america using super weapon Blue Beam? The UFO acceslarated from 0 to 2500 miles in 1 second. Thats over 100 Gs.... Yet it cudnt get away by a weapon which had light speed.... Who Shot that UFO?.... And what was that huge Flash? Was it super weapon blue beam? 
YouTube - Secret War In Space - NASA Coverup? - Rare Footage - Proof that UFOs are REAL - Aliens being Attacked by Humans


----------



## sajan

@isro2222; from where you are getting all these information's? And do you believe that the space shuttle Columbia disaster occurred due to Aliens interference ? Even thought its found that the disaster occurred due to the damage on the Shuttle's thermal protection system. But there are rumors that aliens shot the shuttle down to save Earth because Columbia was returning with some new discoveries and that scientist unknowingly changed the DNA structure of some bacteria in one of their experiments in a way that would have destroyed all earthly vegetation if the shuttle had landed.


----------



## isro2222

@sajan i Doubt that space shuttle columbia tragedy was done by Aliens.... A brick from Columbia space shuttle came out as soon as it took off.... Now did someone loose the Brick on Space shuttle before launch i dont know.... Its unlikely Aliens did that. Aliens dont attack military and space missions because that might spark war.... Aliens only attacks when we try to poke our nose in their bussiness like America launched a nuclear Missile on Moon but it was shot dead by Aliens.... Moon is a base of Aliens and they keep eye on planet Earth from moon (they travel to moon from earth within few minutes).... To be Honest if Aliens wants then they can kill any sattelite or manned mission into our orbit.... They dont do that. This proves they dont want to harm humans (or provoke us yet). However the reptilians are the one who will launch an war on earth. They just waiting for back up (human population 7 Billion).... Reptilian did Threatned America in past but withdraw (unknown reason).... One thing confuses me is why america (NASA) ended space shuttle before november.... They do have new space shuttle but it wont fly this year.... 
Space Shuttle Discovery Takes Final Flight This Week, to Smithsonian | NASA Shuttles | Space.com


----------



## isro2222

One thing is been proven and U.N Knows it is that reptilians live underground.... They just waiting for right time before making a move.... They live on Humans flesh and humans body juices.... The more we fear the more they get juices out of human body.... Recently russian scientists were digging deep pit inside earth.... About few km down they stopped digging because they heard HELL noise.... People (men and womens) were screaming as if someone Frying them on oil pan.... Like we heard about Hell where we get cooked eternity.... Now was it really HELL? or was it raptilians torturing us for our Flesh and juices? When russian scientist heard it then they started believing in Hell (before they didnt believe).... It made them alot scared. Please if anyone want to hear the sound of Hell (its just few seconds sound) then let me know.... I will add it for u all (not for faint hearted).... Reptilians are indeed evil aliens and their DNA is hybrid of dinosaur (thats why they love human flesh and love living underground).... 
YouTube - HISTORY CHANNEL ALIEN CITIES UNDERGROUND, HOLLOW EARTH AND PLANETS NEW JUNE 2011 ALIENS UFOS


----------



## Ulysses

Iv been in the USAF for years now and not heard nor seen any UFOs or any plans about this....

Sorry but this is all fake.... nice story tho


----------



## isro2222

@Ulysses who trust america and americans?.... I know it hurts to america they ain't super power.... To Aliens the super power america is just a cattle nation.... There are many evidence i gave in this thread about american former military generals, soldiers, NASA, SETI, U.N etc etc has to say about Aliens and UFO's.... It doesnt matter if u believe or not.

@Ulysses it doesnt matter what u say.... Many top ranking military personals, politicians, ex presidents, defence ministers, scientists, astronauts knows the truth....
US Knows that Aliens Exist 
Governments and Officials Admitting Aliens Are Real | Peace . Gold . Liberty | Ron Paul 2012 
Editor: UFOs aren&#8217;t as &#8216;scary&#8217; as ex-military men who believe in them | The Raw Story 
Aliens 'hit our nukes': They even landed at a Suffolk base, claim airmen | Mail Online


----------



## Ulysses

There are many things im not allowed to say as its known what I do.

But what I can say is that it will not be a good idea for the people of this world to know about these sort of things.

We recommend just go on with your daily lives and things will work out 

I also want to throw in that we as Humans have to give credit for ourselves and our technology.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

@Ulysses exactly.... This is the reason why America hasn't declared openly Aliens exist.... They dont want humans to live in panic. What can we humans do knowing Aliens exist? We can just get panic and nothing else. Even American military knows they cant do anything about Aliens. What u said is very true.... Telling humans about Aliens wont do good. It will only create panic and economy of world will suffer....


----------



## isro2222

What did russian scientist heard 14 km deep inside earth?.... Was it hell voice or Reptilians torturing humans?.... As we all know that earth core is about 5100 km to 6250 Km deep.... Reptilians live 15 to 150 km inside earth.... infact they have whole city inside Earth like we got top of Earth.... The opening of underground city is near mountains.... What did russian scientist heard 14km inside earth? May be its Hell but for me its more likely it was a reptilians torture chember.... You decide.... 
YouTube - HELLSOUND FROM SIBERIA DIGGINGS 
Researchers Record The Screams of the Damned


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

U.S.A is desperately trying for permanent airbase on moon and other planets but still mission is not accomplished as they have dirty aims to rule the world from moon and from other planet and to put nuclear powered machines into the planet with hypersonic gladiators. 
In Islam, as mentioned seven Sky, Hazrat Mohammad Crossed seven skys and met Directly with Allah.
After this no human has crossed those seven sky.
Moon is just the part of First sky.


----------



## isro2222

I heard million times that Moon was never part of Earth.... Moon was braught here by Aliens (i laughed before hearing this) and Moon is a Sattelite itself.... Moon is older then Earth and Moon plays with our emotions feelings (its confirmed and no secret anymore).... Moon has power to pull Sea water upwards.... (that gives Aliens full control of Earth as we got sea on Earth and Moon is magnet....). Its laughable but if u learn more about it am sure u will change ur mind.... Must Read.... 
What is the Nature of the Moon?


----------



## isro2222

Must watch.... 
YouTube - THE MOON, an alien UFO base, a satellite that doesn&#39;t belong to us...


----------



## isro2222

Here more about Moon.... Must watch.... 
YouTube - Who Built the Moon (Matrix) ? p.1/3 YouTube - Is our Moon a ship that brought the Annunaki?


----------



## OrionHunter

Aliens from planet *Gootan*??

Arre bhai mujhe *Ghootan* si lag rahi hai!! And I'm scared!




I'm heading for the hills! 

*Now this is balderdash of the highest order! Can the OP provide the official link to NASA that says Gootans or whatever are on their way to Earth? No he can't because this is sci-fi!

Don't reproduce and cut/paste crap from other websites that lack credibility*. 

By the way, I'm an Alien too! Not a Gootan, but a Bhootan! And I'm coming to get you!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eik_pagall

NASA and isro2222 !

GROW UP !


----------



## The enlightened

isro2222 said:


> I heard million times that Moon was never part of Earth.... Moon was braught here by Aliens (i laughed before hearing this) and Moon is a Sattelite itself.... Moon is older then Earth and Moon plays with our emotions feelings (its confirmed and no secret anymore).... Moon has power to pull Sea water upwards.... (that gives Aliens full control of Earth as we got sea on Earth and Moon is magnet....). Its laughable but if u learn more about it am sure u will change ur mind.... Must Read....
> What is the Nature of the Moon?


Keep talking, someday you'll say something intelligent!


----------



## isro2222

@Orinhunter don't go much into link. Read who wrote in the link.... They are Ex NASA scientists, ex president, ex defence ministers, ex army men, ex generals, ex scientists, ex astronauts etc etc (note all of them are ex aka former because they cant utter a word when they are not retired because if they do they get sack. Its a secret law they cant break while working.).... Again dont see Link. See who wrote it.... My all links has proof.... Gootan is just one kind of Reptilians who has base inside himalaya and China sea. There are more types of Reptilians.... You should go through my all thread pages to learn about them. There u will find details of it. The details are given by very important people who were that time at top level post....


----------



## The enlightened

eik_pagall said:


> NASA and isro2222 !
> 
> GROW UP !


C'mon man, give him a break. He is the first person in his family to be born without a tail.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## isro2222

Aliens are not religion that u believe or not believe. Its REAL. Please stay away from my thread if you want to insult people who lost family member because of alien abduction (about 5 percent of world population been abducted. 4 percent came back. 1 percent didnt).... 
YouTube - Astronaut Gordon Cooper Talks About UFOs 
YouTube - NASA Astronaut - Gordon Cooper 1st Man In Space Admits Aliens are Real.flv 
Alien Spaceship Identified - NASA admits to long history of seeing alien space ships


----------



## A1Kaid

How do you know about "Gootan"?


----------



## The enlightened

A1Kaid said:


> How do you know about "Gootan"?


He was abducted by them..........................................and they pricked and probed him...................................and sexually assaulted him..................................then made him wear a saree and slow-danced with him...........................and what happened next is too much too tell on a public forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

@The enlightened i can see you are regular visitor of this thread.... Do a favor. Stay out of this thread if you don't believe NASA and U.N.... Get a life. This was my last reply to you....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

Kepler 22b, which is 600 light years away, has been identified as a potential future home for mankind.
It was discovered using Nasa's Kepler telescope which is on board the Kepler spacecraft.
William Borucki, principal Keplar investigator at Nasa Ames Research Centre, said it was a "privilege" to unveil the discovery of the new planet.
&#8220;We have now got good planet confirmation with Kepler 22b.
&#8220;We are certain that it is in the habitable zone and if it has a surface it ought to have a nice temperature,&#8221; Mr Borucki said.

The planet contains both land and water and has a "similar temperature to that of the Earth" of around 72 degrees (22 Celsius).
It is 2.4 times the size of Earth and has a slightly shorter orbit than our planet, of 290 days.
There are now three planets outside the system, known as exoplanets, which experts believe could potentially be colonised by future generations.
In May, French astronomers identified Gliese 581d, pronounced &#8220;gleezer&#8221;, which is far closer at around 20 light years away.
It is about six times the mass of Earth and is one of a family of at least six planets.
In August, a team from Switzerland reported that another planet 36 light years away called HD 85512b seemed to be habitable.
The planet is in the constellation of Vela, and measures around 3.6 times the Earth's mass.

What proof do we have that there is no life form on it already ?


----------



## isro2222

@A1kaid its the America who knew about Gootans (one of reptilians race).... America came to know when they caught the Greys and the Greys told them all that Reptilians are their Masters. They told them about many Alien races too.... i did posted about them all in my this thread.... Most Aliens didnt attacked us because they the one who created us. They think we dump and dont pose any threat to them (thats true).... But many other reptilians want to rule earth.... The elohim dont want reptilians to take over earth. Elohim is the one who created Gods for humans (Elohim wanted full power over Humans).... You should read my thread. You will find many links in my site that explains about Alien races....


----------



## The enlightened

isro2222 said:


> @The enlightened i can see you are regular visitor of this thread.... Do a favor. Stay out of this thread if you don't believe NASA and U.N.... Get a life. This was my last reply to you....


OK 
Fine, If you don't wanna hear it, I'm not listening.



> Thursday, May 3, 2012
> Googling "Gootans"
> I'll be honest, I have no idea how Google works. In fact, computers in general baffle me. I can do a few basic things, enough to get by on, but I really haven't the first clue about how it all works. And the whole search engine concept -- whatever its amazing utility -- seems to me like magic.
> 
> The "magic" analogy is pretty apt, because it shares with that dubious practice the characteristic of unpredictability. I discovered this when I started checking the statistics on my blog, and looking at how readers had found Skeptophilia. Predictably, many folks found me through Twitter ...................................


Skeptophilia: Googling "Gootans"


----------



## imran_ind

I Dont think its true NASA is getting Weird


----------



## isro2222

@united there are many planets which had life and they not so far away.... Planets like sirus, orion, zeta, zeeba, gootan etc etc are just 20 to 30 light years away.... Most Aliens Live upto few hundred years.... The Elohims are immortal (who gave immortal drink to indian Gods). Its the Elohim alien race who brought the moon (alien hollow ship which is now sattelite and base). Elohims didnt wanted to travel in small ship so they created Moon ship.... They are far advance race then any other alien race. Planet earth belongs to Elohim race who wont let reptilians to take over earth....


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> @A1kaid its the America who knew about Gootans (one of reptilians race).... America came to know when they caught the Greys and the Greys told them all that Reptilians are their Masters. They told them about many Alien races too.... i did posted about them all in my this thread.... Most Aliens didnt attacked us because they the one who created us. They think we dump and dont pose any threat to them (thats true).... But many other reptilians want to rule earth.... The elohim dont want reptilians to take over earth. Elohim is the one who created Gods for humans (Elohim wanted full power over Humans).... You should read my thread. You will find many links in my site that explains about Alien races....



Too much of Cartoon Network has gone in your head.


----------



## The enlightened

Alien Abduction

The 'alien abduction' experience is one where some persons believe they have been taken from their homes and brought aboard alien spacecraft, ostensibly for the purpose of the aliens studying their human captives' physiologies. The belief in abductions began with Betty and Barney Hill, a New Hampshire couple who found themselves having 'lost' several hours during an auto trip in 1961, then recounted the experience of being abducted under hypnosis. Their case was publicized in 1966 in the book The Interrupted Journey.

alien The abduction experience usually begins with the visual perception of a bright white light in the sky, field, etc., or the abductee's bedroom. Electronic devices may 'go wild' or shut off. The abductee is paralyzed in some cases, allowed to move only his or her eyes. One or more beings emerge from the light (the alien craft) and proceed to drag or 'beam' the human into the ship.

Once inside, the abductee is stripped of clothing and laid on a bed. One or more beings perform intrusive physical examinations: probing orifices, extracting bodily fluids such as blood or sperm, and taking tissue and egg samples. Implants (believed to be tracking devices) are sometimes placed deep into the victims' noses, eyelids, foreheads, hands, or feet. Supposed recovered implants have resembled tiny round balls, or triangular mineral-like objects, yet to be identified as alien in nature.

Communication during an abduction is limited; if any occurs, it is thought to do so by mental telepathy. The beings are said to be less than forthcoming about their intentions or motivations. Victims also report a feeling of being under a hypnotic trance and that the beings are the abductee's mind. Communication among the aliens is either inaudible by the abductee or is spoken in an unintelligible language. Some mass abduction reports indicate the presence of one or more humans undergoing the same abduction procedure simultaneously. There is no communication from abductee to abductee. Each abductee senses that the others are incapacitated.

After the abduction procedure is completed, the victim is placed back in the same position he or she was before or released outside the ship.

Post Abduction Syndrome

Though some abductees can consciously remember the abduction experience, many can only recall the memory while under hypnosis. Those who are abducted usually exhibit some sort of physical side-effects from the experience known as Post Abduction Syndrome. The most common symptoms are:

1) Lost or missing time, usually 1-1/2 to 2-1/2 hours.
2) Frequent nose bleeds, sinus pain, pressure.
3) Nightmares of the abduction experience.
4) Looking at an object and feeling like one is looking at something else.
5) The presence of mysterious stains, bruises, needle marks, implants, scars, etc.
6) Deterioration of health, loss of hair, etc...


The abduction procedure appears to be highly structured and routine. Skeptics believe that abductions can be fabricated easily due to the vast amount of information available. Also, hypnosis is not considered a reliable memory enhancement; in fact, according to skeptics, it increases the brain's likeliness to fabricate.

Abduction proponents insist that millions of Americans, the great majority of them without any memory of the incident, have been the victims of abduction and experimentation by the alien beings. Some also claim that our world governments know about the incidents, but are either powerless to stop them, or have some sort of agreement with the alien beings to allow them to proceed. In any case, one wonders why such a technologically advanced civilization (for such they must be) would have need to physically examine human physiologies... much less millions of them.
Alien Abduction - Weird Encyclopedia


----------



## Rafael

I would let the aliens take control of the world and PDF for that matter, I only ask for Megan Fox in return!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

There are many types of Greys like 3.5 feet tall, 9 feet tall, few inchs tall, scientist greys, dump kid greys, worker greys, engineer greys etc etc.... America sold humans to Scientist greys.... 
Our Government Sold Us to the Greys


----------



## Humza Ghazi

Alians are coming. OMG.


----------



## The enlightened

Rafael said:


> I would let the aliens take control of the world and PDF for that matter, I only ask for Megan Fox in return!


TRAITOR! Let's kill the ba$tard.


----------



## isro2222

Since when dreaming implants chip in our body.... Aliens are far superior. The technology of chip they implant can change our science forever....
Alien Abduction Experience and Research (AAER) at www.abduct.com


----------



## Humza Ghazi

This is what they are after.

http://d2-03.twitpicproxy.com/photos/large/436477215.jpg?key=7681024

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## United

isro2222 said:


> @united there are many planets which had life and they not so far away.... Planets like sirus, orion, zeta, zeeba, gootan etc etc are just 20 to 30 light years away.... Most Aliens Live upto few hundred years.... The Elohims are immortal (who gave immortal drink to indian Gods). Its the Elohim alien race who brought the moon (alien hollow ship which is now sattelite and base). Elohims didnt wanted to travel in small ship so they created Moon ship.... They are far advance race then any other alien race. Planet earth belongs to Elohim race who wont let reptilians to take over earth....



Why But Why r u alive?


----------



## Skull and Bones

Rafael said:


> I would let the aliens take control of the world and PDF for that matter, I only ask for Megan Fox in return!



Wish Granted.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## OrionHunter

The enlightened said:


> He was abducted by them..........................................and they pricked and probed him...................................and sexually assaulted him..................................



*OUCH!!!* *That must have hurt real bad!!*


----------



## pk_baloch

Aliens are the children of dajjal hahhahahha


----------



## isro2222

Aliens created God (the elohim aka annunaki race aliens).... They want us to follow God but it seems people here making fun of it.... People here in this thread dont believe in Quran, bible and bhagawad gita.... Here is a video for people who believe in Quran.... 
YouTube - Alien Life According to the Quran 
YouTube - Islamic Miracle : UFO Ships Over Mexico wrote name of ALLAH cc and Mohammed in Arabic


----------



## Zabaniyah

I'll gladly service myself to the aliens in exchange for great power. 

All you desis will bow to me!!

Muhahaha!


----------



## isro2222

ALLAH (QURAN) 
YouTube - Alien Life According to the Quran 
YouTube - Islamic Miracle : UFO Ships Over Mexico wrote name of ALLAH cc and Mohammed in Arabic 

JESUS (BIBLE) 
The Jesus Alien 

HINDU GODS (BHAGAWAD GITA) 
Gods and Goddesses of Ancient India - Crystalinks


----------



## isro2222

The Mayan calender and Hindu calender are SAME.... In Hindu calender it explained what starting from 21st December.... Its called GOLDEN AGE (READ ABOVE POST LINK of Hindu Gods).... What does golden age means?.... Is it good Time or Bad time? Will bad people gets end till then? Only good people survives? i dont know.... But do read Latest news (yesterday) what mexican goverment has to say.... (please note that mexico is the Main Base of Aliens amoung all Bases.... 
MAYANS HAD CONTACT WITH ALIENS | Weekly World News


----------



## isro2222

Many people saw crop circles.... America decided to make it look like Fake.... So america hired few idiots who started making crop circles on camera.... Then one day a farmer got alot frustated because someone kept destroying his farm by crop circle.... He than hired few men from town for a week.... At night they all were having a chat inside farm and Suddely they saw tiny lights flying all around.... (it was the tiny aliens). They within a minute made a crop circle design of a bird.... And then they dissapeard.... Crop Circles are Aliens way to communicate with normal humans.... America did its best to debunk it by hiring few idiots but they failed totaly.... Must watch video.... 
YouTube - Crop Circles Suggest Return of Mayan God Kukulkan - Jaime Maussan 
YouTube - 2012 NEW CROP CIRCLE SHOWS A DNA CHANGE IN THE CROP CIRCLES.


----------



## isro2222

Now am even more confused.... What will happen on 20th may this year? (a week from now on).... Aliens made a crop circle and made humans even more confused.... What does return of mayan God jaguar serpent means? Does it means more Aliens landing on earth? Or huge earthquake would hit Earth? Tsunami? Volcano eruption? Heavy rain? Storm? Or its a start of miracle age? So many confusion.... Its sad that even after we being smart yet we coudnt read and understand 1000s years old communicating language (between humans and Aliens).... Very important LINK. Must read and Watch.... 
May 20, 2012 - A Significant Date, page 1


----------



## SHAMK9

isro2222 said:


> Now am even more confused.... *What will happen on 20th may this year?* (a week from now on).... Aliens made a crop circle and made humans even more confused.... What does return of mayan God jaguar serpent means? Does it means more Aliens landing on earth? Or huge earthquake would hit Earth? Tsunami? Volcano eruption? Heavy rain? Storm? Or its a start of miracle age? So many confusion.... Its sad that even after we being smart yet we coudnt read and understand 1000s years old communicating language (between humans and Aliens).... Very important LINK. Must read and Watch....
> May 20, 2012 - A Significant Date, page 1


meera's '23' birthday

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## isro2222

How did mayans predicted everything so much accurately without any Telescope?.... How did indian maha rishi astrologers predicted everything accurately? Why mayan and hindu calender same? (hindu calender has more details and its alot extended then mayan calender).... Who teached them everything? 
UFO SIGHTINGS DAILY: Crop Circle Predicts Life Changing Event To Take Place On May 20, 2012, Video, UFO Congress.


----------



## isro2222

America with REPTILIANS?.... Did America went against ELOHIM RACE?.... If it did then i doubt America Safe.... (it seems ELOHIM race yet to arrive on earth in large number. May be november or December 21st they will arrive).... I love American people but never liked American Military.... They do alot sin in name of security of nation.... Its very likely american military went against humans (other countries).... Never trust American military and goverment. They at times even goes against their own country people.... MUST READ 
Secret Treaty between the Aliens and our Government


----------



## isro2222

Must Visit.... 
Lisa Loves UFOs Aliens Proof Evidence.


----------



## Great Sachin

Ak..AK...AK AK....Ak ....AK


----------



## tvsram1992

@isro222 do you have information on any such events and related things occurred in Andhrapradesh/South India/India(preferred order) .


----------



## Luftwaffe




----------



## isro2222

@Tvsram1992 there are many reports of UFO and even seeing an Alien in south india.... Infact all the reports suggest that the Aliens in south india not a Friendly Alien race.... In andrapradesh a school boy saw something shaking tree.... He went to see and he saw a Alien (which was using partialy invisible technology). He took a video of it and shown to his father. They went in tv9 and shown them.... After it was shown on tv9 suddenly goverment warned the news channel and that story dissapeard from tv.... There was the biggest proof that realy made me scared was The Blood rain (red rain) in kerela south india. Its been proven that the red rain had BLOOD CELL without DNA.... (thats alot scary).... That blood rain fall whole two months which shocked world scientists because it was a ALIEN BLOOD which doesnt belong to Earth.... Must read.... 
BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Searching for 'our alien origins' 
and 
must watch the video.... 
YouTube - Red/Blood Rain in India, Alien origins?
YouTube - Alien attack after red rain in kerala 
The scary part is that the Alien race seems to be REPTILIANS and not Humanoid ELOHIM.... South india has big threat but the good thing is that in south india it seems ELOHIM RACE (who created gods around world) finaly did arrived in 2007. People saw beautiful Alien Ships displaying peaceful lights over south india in day light. It was the ELOHIM RACE telling us not to worry.... Must watch this video.... 
First Reported UFO Sightings in South India - About Latest UFO Aliens Sightings News Video 2012


----------



## Zabaniyah

^No, UFO sightings only occur in the USA, Russia, China and some others. They have a habit of testing new...."stuff"


----------



## tvsram1992

Zabaniya said:


> ^No, UFO sightings only occur in the USA, Russia, China and some others. They have a habit of testing new...."stuff"


3-4 years back many were saying that UFO was appearing near Hyderabad . I went up and waited for 3 hrs in hot sun but disappointed . Later the telecasting was stopped .


----------



## Contract Killer

isro2222 said:


> @Tvsram1992 there are many reports of UFO and even seeing an Alien in south india.... Infact all the reports suggest that the Aliens in south india not a Friendly Alien race.... In andrapradesh a school boy saw something shaking tree.... He went to see and he saw a Alien (which was using partialy invisible technology). He took a video of it and shown to his father. They went in tv9 and shown them.... After it was shown on tv9 suddenly goverment warned the news channel and that story dissapeard from tv.... There was the biggest proof that realy made me scared was The Blood rain (red rain) in kerela south india. Its been proven that the red rain had BLOOD CELL without DNA.... (thats alot scary).... That blood rain fall whole two months which shocked world scientists because it was a ALIEN BLOOD which doesnt belong to Earth.... Must read....
> BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Searching for 'our alien origins'
> and
> must watch the video....
> YouTube - Red/Blood Rain in India, Alien origins?
> YouTube - Alien attack after red rain in kerala
> The scary part is that the Alien race seems to be REPTILIANS and not Humanoid ELOHIM.... South india has big threat but the good thing is that in south india it seems ELOHIM RACE (who created gods around world) finaly did arrived in 2007. People saw beautiful Alien Ships displaying peaceful lights over south india in day light. It was the ELOHIM RACE telling us not to worry.... Must watch this video....
> First Reported UFO Sightings in South India - About Latest UFO Aliens Sightings News Video 2012



Bhai Isro, Has it been spotted in Jamshedpur ever???


----------



## IAFJawaan

isro2222 said:


> @Tvsram1992 there are many reports of UFO and even seeing an Alien in south india.... Infact all the reports suggest that the Aliens in south india not a Friendly Alien race.... In andrapradesh a school boy saw something shaking tree.... He went to see and he saw a Alien (which was using partialy invisible technology). He took a video of it and shown to his father. They went in tv9 and shown them.... After it was shown on tv9 suddenly goverment warned the news channel and that story dissapeard from tv.... There was the biggest proof that realy made me scared was The Blood rain (red rain) in kerela south india. Its been proven that the red rain had BLOOD CELL without DNA.... (thats alot scary).... That blood rain fall whole two months which shocked world scientists because it was a ALIEN BLOOD which doesnt belong to Earth.... Must read....
> BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Searching for 'our alien origins'
> and
> must watch the video....
> YouTube - Red/Blood Rain in India, Alien origins?
> YouTube - Alien attack after red rain in kerala
> The scary part is that the Alien race seems to be REPTILIANS and not Humanoid ELOHIM.... South india has big threat but the good thing is that in south india it seems ELOHIM RACE (who created gods around world) finaly did arrived in 2007. People saw beautiful Alien Ships displaying peaceful lights over south india in day light. It was the ELOHIM RACE telling us not to worry.... Must watch this video....
> First Reported UFO Sightings in South India - About Latest UFO Aliens Sightings News Video 2012



Sounds like the show 'V'.


----------



## isro2222

@Contract killer there are many UFO's thats all over india.... But as u know we indians dont care about it. Many UFO's fly around area's like tribal area. People there don't care much. They dont even have camera to capture what they watching in sky.... Am sure there are UFO's in your city but no one care to look at it. Recently a UFO spotted in punjab city and it was shown on tv.... in mumbai many times UFO been spotted but even having alot population in mumbai only few care to look up and capture the UFO video.... Aliens are all over india. They always flys near Airport to communicate with people by lights and most UFO u will see is around Mountains as the opening of underground bases are on mountains. The bases are around 14 to 150 km inside earth.... The scary thing is that our Himalaya in control of Reptilians.... While i think our Desert and sea under control of good Aliens. Most UFO's u will see in countries where people has alot camera's. In india we really dont care to look up in sky. Let alone capturing it.... Just near my home at santa cruz airport a UFO was spotted by a teenage boy. He told other people to look at it. i will add many UFO's that been captured on camera in india.


----------



## isro2222

Can anyone please tell me what jet fighters are these which are escorting the UFO?.... it looks like they taking the UFO to secret place. May be for meeting with Greys or may be it was testing the UFO.... Please if anyone knows what jet fighter is it then let me know.... The first right hand side look it looked like mix of F-15 and PAK-FA fifth generation fighter But as soon as it crosses the other side it looked F-22 Raptor.... If anyone knows what jet fighter it is then please do let me know.... 
YouTube - Two Fighter Jets Escorting UFO


----------



## metro

isro2222 is a alien.. trying to scare humans on PDF.


----------



## Zeeshan360

Hi guys
I am a representative from Zeeshan race (the cousins of Zeeban race)

We are good aliens
We save humans 
we save humanity
We are currently on a war with goktans (teh bad guy)

Our Army Chief of the Noble team - Master Chief is coming to stores near you on 6th November
We will all kill the Covenants togheter
Jai Hind !!! Jai Maharashtra !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

isro2222 said:


> Can anyone please tell me what jet fighters are these which are escorting the UFO?.... it looks like they taking the UFO to secret place. May be for meeting with Greys or may be it was testing the UFO.... Please if anyone knows what jet fighter is it then let me know.... The first right hand side look it looked like mix of F-15 and PAK-FA fifth generation fighter But as soon as it crosses the other side it looked F-22 Raptor.... If anyone knows what jet fighter it is then please do let me know....
> YouTube - Two Fighter Jets Escorting UFO



As per your one post 20th May will be important day.isn't it! Lets see


----------



## isro2222

@Metro am not here to scare humans.... Am here to tell them truth.... Its better we accept about superior race.... There are many question in my mind. You can go through whole thread and you will get the answer what questions bothering me.... Aliens are on earth and theres no doubt it.... My worry is why Reptilians going to do.... You know any major earthquakes, tsunami, fire, flood, storm etc etc why we see UFO over it? Are they just worried or they are doing this expriments and then checking out the effects?.... Why we see so many animals (dogs, cows, dolphins, birds etc etc) comiting suicide on large scale? Why we see blood rain (blood without DNA), why we see major earthquakes? Why TSUNAMI happening every now and than? (it use to happen ones in 100years before), why Volcanos started errupting around world, why we see so many PLANE CRASHES (specialy around mountains and sea), why we getting floods most of the time. Are these all expriments? May be they planning to bring hell on earth from all corners at same time?.... Theres alot questions.... Am not here to scare anyone.... How long will we ignore this....


----------



## Marxist

isro2222 said:


> @Tvsram1992 there are many reports of UFO and even seeing an Alien in south india.... Infact all the reports suggest that the Aliens in south india not a Friendly Alien race.... In andrapradesh a school boy saw something shaking tree.... He went to see and he saw a Alien (which was using partialy invisible technology). He took a video of it and shown to his father. They went in tv9 and shown them.... After it was shown on tv9 suddenly goverment warned the news channel and that story dissapeard from tv.... There was the biggest proof that realy made me scared was The Blood rain (red rain) in kerela south india. Its been proven that the red rain had BLOOD CELL without DNA.... (thats alot scary).... That blood rain fall whole two months which shocked world scientists because it was a ALIEN BLOOD which doesnt belong to Earth.... Must read....
> BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Searching for 'our alien origins'
> and
> must watch the video....
> YouTube - Red/Blood Rain in India, Alien origins?
> YouTube - Alien attack after red rain in kerala
> The scary part is that the Alien race seems to be REPTILIANS and not Humanoid ELOHIM.... South india has big threat but the good thing is that in south india it seems ELOHIM RACE (who created gods around world) finaly did arrived in 2007. People saw beautiful Alien Ships displaying peaceful lights over south india in day light. It was the ELOHIM RACE telling us not to worry.... Must watch this video....
> First Reported UFO Sightings in South India - About Latest UFO Aliens Sightings News Video 2012


 
that red colored rain was a true incident ,various theories was proposed on that

Panspermia theorists say India's red rain contains life not seen on Earth | Space, Military and Medicine | News.com.au

Red rain in Kerala - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## isro2222

@amolthebest everyone said they are confused about 20th may and 6th june.... ( note 5th june america).... The reason we are confused because we cant understand what Aliens telling us through crop circles.... As u know 20th alot important date for mayans and on 20th may its solar eclips.... As you know for mayans planet sun was alot important.... Am confused and so does the scientists.... But they all agree that 21st december something might happen (according to mayans world would end, according to hindus golden age will start and bad people would die and good people would live).... One thing is sure that Elohim race will appear before us.... In that there will be jesus christ, hindu gods and all gods around world.... Gods were created by Elohim to control humans and make them good karmic.... As u know mama mary got pregnant even when she was virgin and then jesus born (we all it test tube baby in modern age).... The NASA predicted that The mothership would reach earth by november and not december by looking at its speed. The Mothership taking breaks regularly. There are 3 motherships.... Two are cigar shape (Reptilians ship) and One is more like we saw in star wars.... (its Elohim ship). 
YouTube - NIBIRU ARRIVAL DATE CONFIRMED IN A CROP CIRCLE!! 
Gerald Celente Trends Blog: Solar Eclipse and The Begining of ARMAGEDDON - May 20, 2012 ?


----------



## Amolthebest

isro2222 said:


> @amolthebest everyone said they are confused about 20th may and 6th june.... ( note 5th june america).... The reason we are confused because we cant understand what Aliens telling us through crop circles.... As u know 20th alot important date for mayans and on 20th may its solar eclips.... As you know for mayans planet sun was alot important.... Am confused and so does the scientists.... But they all agree that 21st december something might happen (according to mayans world would end, according to hindus golden age will start and bad people would die and good people would live).... One thing is sure that Elohim race will appear before us.... In that there will be jesus christ, hindu gods and all gods around world.... Gods were created by Elohim to control humans and make them good karmic.... As u know mama mary got pregnant even when she was virgin and then jesus born (we all it test tube baby in modern age).... The NASA predicted that The mothership would reach earth by november and not december by looking at its speed. The Mothership taking breaks regularly. There are 3 motherships.... Two are cigar shape (Reptilians ship) and One is more like we saw in star wars.... (its Elohim ship).
> YouTube - NIBIRU ARRIVAL DATE CONFIRMED IN A CROP CIRCLE!!
> Gerald Celente Trends Blog: Solar Eclipse and The Begining of ARMAGEDDON - May 20, 2012 ?



Explain one thing. Why alliens are communicating us in complicated ways like lights on UFO. Why not communicate directly


----------



## isro2222

Must watch this important videos.... Its a mix videos and would clear your minds.... (do watch all videos).... 
YouTube - Russian News Report -Nibiru (Planet X)-Headed Towards Earth 
YouTube - NIBIRU - Latest with 5 planets Visible
YouTube - UFO Files - The Gray&#39;s Agenda
YouTube - A VERY RARE Thing Will Happen June 5th 2012

@amolthebest they are in touch with america but america not telling us truth.... Although america slowly telling us now because they dont want us to be shocked and get panic. Its america told them to tell us simple way and not directly as that will make us panic and economy would get effected.... Most of the Aliens on Earth are workers, engineers and scientists.... But their masters will reach earth in november (november by Nasa and december by mayans and hindus)....


----------



## isro2222

Clear view.... What made turkey goverment accept about Aliens? Must watch.... 
YouTube - Exclusive! Part 2 - Sightings Over Turkey - Non-Human Entities - UFOs- Aliens


----------



## isro2222

Total UFO details with pictures, videos and Text.... Must read and watch (about what happened over Turkey).... Scientists couldnt debunk it.... 
TurkeyUFOCase


----------



## isro2222

Alien major bases.... (doesn't include full list of Alien Bases. Its only some major bases. i will add full list later).... 
Alien/UFO Base Locations 
UFO Bases, Underground Tunnels and Cities, Hollow Earth, Secret Government Bases, Alien Bases


----------



## sajan

isro2222 said:


> @Tvsram1992 there are many reports of UFO and even seeing an Alien in south india.... Infact all the reports suggest that the Aliens in south india not a Friendly Alien race.... In andrapradesh a school boy saw something shaking tree.... He went to see and he saw a Alien (which was using partialy invisible technology). He took a video of it and shown to his father. They went in tv9 and shown them.... After it was shown on tv9 suddenly goverment warned the news channel and that story dissapeard from tv.... There was the biggest proof that realy made me scared was The Blood rain (red rain) in kerela south india. Its been proven that the red rain had BLOOD CELL without DNA.... (thats alot scary).... That blood rain fall whole two months which shocked world scientists because it was a ALIEN BLOOD which doesnt belong to Earth.... Must read....
> BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Searching for 'our alien origins'
> and
> must watch the video....
> YouTube - Red/Blood Rain in India, Alien origins?
> YouTube - Alien attack after red rain in kerala
> The scary part is that the Alien race seems to be REPTILIANS and not Humanoid ELOHIM.... South india has big threat but the good thing is that in south india it seems ELOHIM RACE (who created gods around world) finaly did arrived in 2007. People saw beautiful Alien Ships displaying peaceful lights over south india in day light. It was the ELOHIM RACE telling us not to worry.... Must watch this video....
> First Reported UFO Sightings in South India - About Latest UFO Aliens Sightings News Video 2012



Mate, pls dont link red rain with aliens. The color was found to be due to the presence of a large amount of spores of a lichen-forming alga belonging to the genus Trentepohlia. Field verification showed that the region had plenty of such lichens. Samples of lichen taken from sites, when cultured in an algal medium, also showed the presence of the same species of algae. Both samples (from rainwater and from trees) produced the same kind of algae, indicating that the spores seen in the rainwater most probably came from local sources.
Mate since you believe in those alien conspiracy theories, you are just looking things with an alien angle.. Think logically.. if there was aliens who is superior to human why they are hiding away from us? why cant they either enslave us or befriend with us?


----------



## SHAMK9

Good thing that they left Pakistan alone


----------



## isro2222

@sajan are u scientist? Am not scientist.... The scientists are saying Red rain is Blood without DNA. Its proven that The Blood found in rain is not from planet EARTH.... If you are scientist then you should argue them.... Even after pressure from goverment they spoke truth.... 
Dr Godfrey Louis - Red rain contains microbes, extraterrestrial bacteria that lacks DNA came by meteorite or comet 
Mysterious red cells might be aliens - CNN


----------



## isro2222

@shamk9 not really.... Have you forgoten what happened in may 2009? Few inchs alien was killed by pakistani people.... i thought may be it was a barbie doll but now i know it wasn't a barbie doll. It was a humanoid (created by greys) alien.... There are so many different types of aliens that its difficult to spot them amoung us.... But the Alien pakistani people killed was easy to spot. Suddenly news dissapeard (like always around world.... Due to goverment pressure). Killing a alien brings bad news for the country.... 
YouTube - bona (alien)video 
********.com - 4 inch Alien Found in Lahore , pakistan 26-5-2009


----------



## isro2222

Why Aliens dumped baby Alien outside military base?.... There are many reports around world that Aliens dumping Humanoids.... One of them found in pakistan and people killed.... Other one found in mexico and the link is here.... 
Alien baby II dumped outside army base | thetelegraph.com.au


----------



## sajan

isro2222 said:


> @sajan are u scientist? Am not scientist.... The scientists are saying Red rain is Blood without DNA. Its proven that The Blood found in rain is not from planet EARTH.... If you are scientist then you should argue them.... Even after pressure from goverment they spoke truth....
> Dr Godfrey Louis - Red rain contains microbes, extraterrestrial bacteria that lacks DNA came by meteorite or comet
> Mysterious red cells might be aliens - CNN


No mate, im not a scientist. But im sure that the so called red rain has nothing to do with aliens. Because this thing happened in my locality and we were curious to know what was the reason behind this. And even it was confirmed by Centre for Earth Science Studies (CESS) and the Tropical Botanical Garden and Research Institute (TBGRI) in Kerala that this is a natural occurrence due to the presence of a large amount of spores of a lichen-forming alga belonging to the genus Trentepohlia. 






Frames (1) and (2) show the microscopic spores that colored the Kerala rains; 

(3) rain samples with (a) spores settled to the bottom, (b) rainwater evaporated, and (c) spores suspended in the rainwater; 

(4) Trentepohlia algae grown from the spores.

And i think this evidence is enough for me to convince that this is a natural occurrence.
May be as you says its all a cover up by the gov. But should we believe in conspiracy theories until its proven?


----------



## isro2222

@sajan nothing will be proven until its too late.... Have u heard of Planet nibiru?.... America laughed at it few decades ago (fake laugh). They did its best to cover up and then what happened? NIBIRU shows up (how about that now? NASA Cant hide it anymore).... Atlast NASA confirmed nibiru is Real but it wont effect planet Earth.... To be honest the planet nibiru gravitational force will effect earth alot. Be ready for Earthquakes, volcano eruption, tsunami, storms etc etc (already it started happening and it will get worse as nibiru close in).... NASA already made underground bases to protect president, VIP's etc etc.... You me and all other people left on mercy of God.... Planet nibiru has 3 civilizations.... One is who controls planet nibiru and they dont care about humans (they have technology to effect nibiru path). 2nd is scientists. They want to explore earth and 3rd is spiritual race who love humans and wants 1st race to change path of nibiru so humans wont get effected....


----------



## isro2222

There are many Alien races on planet Earth.... (i will explain it later in my posts).... One of them are from Ashtar. We call them Watchers.... In 1977 before they left Earth the biggest warning came from someone known as Vrilion from Ashtar galactic command.... He warned that countries should stop hating each other. He Warned that one perticular country (america) selling evil (weapons) and sucking up money.... He warned us that earth in trouble if we dont change our self and live in peace. America, russia, U.N Declared that as a hoax (without proving it was hoax).... Later many ex NASA scientists proved it was real warning by someone from Ashtar galactic command.... Must Watch.... 
Real Voice of an Alien - Video Dailymotion


----------



## isro2222

Total information of aliens.... All different types of Aliens.... Must read.... 
TYPES OF ALIENS


----------



## isro2222

Earth revolve around sun? REALLY?.... How about come out of what scientist told you? (Fool you all).... This shows how our scientists claims to be smart (they ain't).... MUST WATCH to change your thinking. Know the truth.... 
YouTube - Earth is not revolving around the Sun! by Nassim Haramein
YouTube - TRUTH! The Earth does not revolve around the Sun - The exposure of hiding - in April 2012.


----------



## T90TankGuy

isro 2222 !!! mate you sound a lot like sheldon from the big bang theory mate . without the iq that is . 

Mods is this stupid thread still running?


----------



## isro2222

@Jbgt90 anything that makes you happy.... Don't visit my thread if you don't like it.... This was my last reply to you. Now stay out of my thread. Thanks....


----------



## isro2222

NASA did its best to hide planet NIBIRU.... Now planet reached our orbit.... (we can view it) Now what? NASA admitted planet NIBIRU exist.... Than why did they Lie?.... Why NASA made fun of people who claimed NIBIRU existed? Now NASA says NIBIRU won't effect earth.... Do u believe them?.... MUST WATCH.... 
YouTube - Russian News Report NIBIRU Exists (It"s not Comet Elenin) 
YouTube - GETTING HARD TO HIDE NIBIRU NOW 
YouTube - NIBIRU ARRIVAL DATE CONFIRMED
YouTube - BBC CONFIRMED NIBIRU IN OUR SOLAR SYSTEM!?


----------



## isro2222

NASA warning? Thats funny.... Isn't the same NASA laughed on people who claimed planet nibiru existed?.... Now why NASA warning? It's because they can't hide it anymore. Nibiru is a planet.... How will NASA hide that now? So they took a turn around and changed their previous comments.... Planet NIBIRU gets closed to planet EARTH every 3600 years.... Last time Annunaki came on earth 3600 years ago for Gold.... Gold they use to make Spaceship.... Than they created Humans to be mining workers.... Than ice age came and annunaki left planet Earth thinking now everything will die out.... Then Humans came out of underground bases and survived ice age.... Now Annunaki coming again.... America hate them alot. Specialy MIB (men in black).... MIB told president that annunakis wants Gold and they think we are slaves.... America now taking help of Greys and some races of Reptilians to fight back Annunakis (bad move indeed).... 
YouTube - NASA WARNING! Nibiru is coming 2012. 
YouTube - NEW! 32º of Insanity 05.16.12 : WISE Telescope CONFIRMS Nibiru a Rogue Planet outside of Neptune


----------



## MacanJawa

Run For Your Life

:lol 
this is thread is joke

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

